# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  La seriedad en los Agronegocios: Caso Agrícola Los Médanos S.A.

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios y amigos de AgroFórum, en la previa de la feria de alimentos más importante de Latinoamérica -la Expoalimentaria 2015- lamentablemente pido su atención, no para ofrecer algún producto o servicio de este paraíso alimentario que es el Perú, sino para denunciar públicamente otro caso de falta de seriedad en “Agronegocios”, que es la gota que ha rebalsado el vaso de nuestra paciencia con este delicado tema, y que seguramente varios habrán tenido que sufrir como nosotros. 
En esta oportunidad debo dar a conocer -como dije antes- un lamentable caso ocurrido con la empresa *Agrícola Los Médanos S.A. (RUC: 20389426891)*, a través de su Director, *Eduardo Pacheco Zerga*; su Gerente de Administración y Finanzas, *Adriel Reynoso Loaiza*; y el acopiador *Juan Carlos Ramos Carmona (RUC: 10215418591)*. 
Antes de empezar a contarles este lamentable caso, deseo aprovechar estas líneas para sugerirles que ya es momento que todo digamos a la vez *¡basta ya!* a esta manera de hacer *"Agronegocios"* en el Perú, y a esta manera de comportarnos entre peruanos, porque la realidad -incómoda por cierto- es que nuestra sociedad está pasando por una grave crisis de ética y valores que cada vez se agrava más, sin que nada ni nadie haga algo al respecto. 
Todos aquí saben y son testigos del esfuerzo que hacemos en AgroFórum para promocionar nuestros productos y ayudar a comercializar productos de nuestra agricultura, y del esfuerzo que hacemos por tratar de poner el nombre del Perú y de nuestros alimentos por todo lo alto; pero lo que nunca se comenta o se da a conocer, es ese sucio mundo de la informalidad, la mentira, la estafa y/o la falta ética en este sector en el que muchos peruanos venimos trabajando en la actualidad. 
El hecho es que -a manera de analogía- quiero informales que el sector al que pertenecemos -y la sociedad peruana en general- se viene pudriendo como si se tratara de una fruta que se ve muy bien por fuera, pero que por dentro se está agusanando. 
Hemos tratado de guardar esa información con nosotros en muchas ocasiones para no afectar la imagen de nuestro país, el Perú; pero como dije, llegó el momento de decir ¡basta! y de preguntarnos ¿qué nos está pasando a los peruanos? Todos nos quejamos de nuestra clase política y nuestras autoridades, pero no nos damos cuenta que nosotros también tenemos que cambiar, si es que de verdad queremos que este país cambie para bien. 
Desde esta humilde tribuna, hago un llamado a las autoridades, gremios, universidades, y demás instituciones ligadas a la agricultura, para encontrar una salida en conjunto a este delicado problema de falta de ética en nuestro país, porque cada día que pasa y se comenta que nuestra economía crece y crece -aunque ahora ya ni tanto-, también crece con ella la corrupción, la extorsión, el sicariato, la estafa, la mentira, el robo al paso, y la falta de valores a todo nivel; inclusive con gente que tiene educación y recursos, pero que se sienta en el resto de nosotros por simple comodidad o para beneficio propio; y eso lo podemos ver a diario en nuestras calles y en los medios de comunicación. Ese “criollismo peruano” ya se ha convertido es un cáncer para nuestro país, pero lo asumimos como normal, porque ya es parte de nuestra cultura. Y eso es lo que tenemos que cambiar. 
Estimados, no podemos seguir pensando que lo que estamos viviendo es normal, así que les pido a todos los que nos siguen aquí o a través de nuestras redes sociales -en especial a todos los jóvenes que están dando sus primeros pasos en este rubro- que por favor aprendamos a hacer “Agronegocios” de manera seria, profesional, responsable y cumplida, y que aprendamos también a ser buenos ciudadanos. Reflexionemos acerca de los que deberían ser los valores que rijan nuestra vida para que podamos vivir en una sociedad más justa, civilizada y con empatía; de manera que no solo crezcan los números de nuestra economía, sino que también crezcamos como personas y como sociedad. Va a sonar muy duro lo que diré, pero uno de los graves problemas del Perú, es su gente, porque ya no importa si tienes educación, dinero, o lo que fuera; porque la realidad es que muchos peruanos dejan mucho que desear con su comportamiento y actitudes. 
Imposible negar que en el Perú existe muchísima gente valiosísima, honrada, responsable, trabajadora, comprometida, esforzada, etc; y seguramente sean la mayoría, pero no podemos permitir que la otra parte de nuestra sociedad a la que hago referencia siga creciendo y nos gane la batalle, infectando más nuestra sociedad con estas personas que le restan al país. ¡Claro que hay gente y empresas buenas en el Perú!  -y las daremos a conocer también-, pero hoy tocó el momento de hablar de aquello que nos hace daño como país y como sociedad. 
¡Basta de criollismo! Y aprendamos a vivir respetándonos entre peruanos, con decencia, valores, ética y educación, sobre todo cuando hablamos de vivir en sociedad.   *Parte I:* *Caso Granada Casma* 
Antes que nada debo decir que la siguiente es una denuncia extensa con 2 partes, así que espero puedan tomarse el tiempo de leerla, para que saquen sus propias conclusiones sobre esta empresa y las personas denunciadas en este caso. 
Este caso se inicia hace 3 meses aproximadamente, cuando ofrecimos -a través de AgroFórum- materia prima de granada Wonderful de un productor de Casma, el Sr. Armando Maguiña; quien nos contactó para ver si podíamos ayudarlo a comercializar su fruta, en vista de la buena reputación e imagen que tenemos en el medio. 
Como ya es costumbre, aceptamos encantados esta oportunidad de negocio, ya que es nuestro objetivo ofrecer productos y servicios del agro peruano; y qué mejor si se trataba de un producto con demanda internacional como es la granada peruana. 
El hecho es que -como de costumbre- ofrecimos el producto a través de nuestro boletín electrónico; y como es costumbre también, recibimos respuesta de algunas empresas interesadas en la granada, por lo que dimos inicio a la etapa de negociación con las distintas opciones que nos habían contactado. Como siempre, respondimos a estas empresas con fotos e información detallada para que puedan hacer una primera evaluación de la calidad y cantidad del producto, con miras a poder negociar una propuesta económica por la fruta ofrecida. 
Fue así que al final de dicho proceso, teníamos a dos empresas que estaban concretamente interesadas, y una de ellas era Agrícola Los Médanos S.A., quienes tomaron contacto con nosotros a través de su Gerente de Administración y Finanzas, el Sr. Adriel Reynoso Loaiza; quien a su vez hizo las gestiones con el Director de la empresa, el Sr. Eduardo Pacheco Zerga; para que pasen ambos por la oficina donde trabajo para que evalúen personalmente la calidad de las muestras que me habían solicitado, y que buenamente envió el productor de la granada de Casma, -el Sr. Armando Maguiña- sin costo alguno. (Foto muestras) 
Dichas muestras fueron probadas y aprobadas por ambos frente a mi persona, por lo que les pregunté cuánto podían ofrecer por la granada y cuál sería la forma de pago; a lo que respondieron que pagarían $0.35 x Kg al barrer (sin considerar las frutas abierta o podridas, como es entendible) y que la forma de pago sería cheque diferido a 7 días.   Conversación Bruno Cillóniz con Eduardo Pacheco 1.jpg
Consulté con el productor por cuál de las 2 propuestas optaríamos, y como era de esperarse, ambos decidimos apostar por la propuesta del Sr. Eduardo Pacheco y la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos S.A., teniendo en cuenta el comentario del Sr. Pacheco indicando que eran los mayores compradores de granada del país, y que nadie pagaba más que ellos por el descarte, ya que tenían clientes a los que exportaban arilos de granada. Además tuvimos en cuenta también que se trataba de una empresa de Ica -la principal región agroexportadora del Perú- donde se encuentran instaladas las grandes empresas agroindustriales del país. Revisamos sus cuentas de LinkedIn, y encontramos la cuenta del Sr. Adriel Reynoso, donde figura como una persona con educación profesional avanzada, y ex trabajador de importantes empresas agroexportadoras. Incluso pregunté en su momento si tenían disponibilidad de arilos para ofrecer, pero me dijeron que tenían todo vendido; por lo que asumí -erradamente- que esta empresa no solo ofrecía mejor precio y por fruta al barrer, sino que además aparentaba ser más segura y solvente por tratarse de una empresa iqueña con mercado seguro para la granada. También consideramos haber conversado personalmente con el Sr. Pacheco y el Sr. Reynoso, lo cual denotaba su interés por el producto; por lo que finalmente tomé la decisión de trabajar con esta empresa.  
Hasta allí todo iba bien, y el trato entre el Sr. Pacheco y yo, era cordial y respetuoso -como tenía que ser-. Sin embargo, los problemas empezaron luego, cuando se iniciaron las coordinaciones para que pasen a recoger la fruta negociada.  
Fue en ese momento que se da un hecho clave en este asunto, y es que el Sr. Pacheco me pasó los datos de un tal “Juan Ramos” a través de Whatsapp (Ver imagen), que en realidad es el *Sr. Juan Carlos Ramos Carmona (RUC: 10215418591)*. Me indicó que me comunicara con él para coordinar el recojo de la fruta, por lo que asumí era la persona encargada de la empresa que iría a ver el campo, aprobar todo, coordinar todo, y encargarse de trasportar la fruta y entregar el cheque al productor. 
A partir de este punto el tema se empezó a complicar, ya que luego de conversar con el Sr. Juan Ramos para que pase a ver el campo, éste no cumplió con llamar al productor para coordinar la visita. Los días pasaron y nuestra preocupación aumentaba, pues la fruta ya estaba lista y algunas granadas ya habían empezado a abrirse, por lo que era importante contar con respuestas y acciones rápidas. A pesar de nuestra insistencia con el Sr. Pacheco para que nos confirme su interés, éste nos decía que el Sr. Ramos ya se iba a comunicar con nosotros. Finalmente logramos hacer contacto con él una semana más tarde y el Sr. Ramos le dijo al productor que llegaría al día siguiente temprano. Ese día tampoco cumplió, porque no llegó temprano, sino en la tarde; así que en el camino le informó al Sr. Armando Maguiña que vaya apañando el campo porque iba a llegar a cargar la fruta e irse. Debo reconocer que ese fue un grave error mío, porque nunca debí decirle al productor que coordinara los detalles finales ese día con el Sr. Juan Ramos, porque yo hubiera podido indicar que no cosecharan nada hasta que llegue este señor a comprobar que todo estaba conforme, así tenga que esperar hasta el día siguiente para llevarse la fruta. Sin embargo, el personal para cosechar solo se consigue en las mañanas, y el Sr. Maguiña aceptó hacerlo de esa manera por tratarse de una negociación hecha a través de AgroFórum, que se suponía era seria como nosotros. 
Fue allí -confiado yo que estábamos en la etapa final del proceso de venta- que recibí la llamada del productor -un hombre de más de 70 años- indicándome que el Sr. Juan Ramos había revisado la fruta y que había querido presionar el precio a la baja con pago en efectivo, a lo cual se negó el Sr. Armando Maguiña. Luego -me cuenta el productor- el Sr. Ramos empezó a ponerle peros a la calidad de la fruta, indicando que ya estaba podrida, e insistió en que solo podría pagar por la fruta, pero a otro precio del acordado; por lo que el productor -con la dignidad que todos debemos tener- le dijo que por favor se retirara de su campo, incluso con toda la fruta apañada y colocada en el piso, como el mismo Juan Ramos había solicitado y que pueden ver en las imágenes.  granada-casma-3.jpg
Fue entonces que escribí y llamé al Sr. Eduardo Pacheco para informarle lo que estaba pasando, pero me respondió que la fruta estaba podrida y que no podía comprarla porque los llevaría a la quiebra. (Ver Whatsapp)  
Como nadie pretendía ni pretende venderle fruta podrida a nadie -porque así se lo hice saber-, le comenté de forma respetuosa, aunque con tono de incomodidad por el problema, que para evitar este inconveniente debieron ir a ver el campo para comprobar la calidad y coordinar los detalles de la cosecha y el transporte. El Sr. Pacheco nunca aceptó lo que le comentaba, e insistía que no podían comprar fruta podrida, así que insistí también en que debió ir a ver, o mandar a alguien a que viera la fruta, antes de mandar al Sr. Juan Ramos hasta Casma, a lo que me respondió que Casma quedaba muy lejos y que habían perdido por el falso flete. Como no era una excusa satisfactoria para mí, le dije que “todo bien”, pero que para la próxima, debería asegurarse de ver la fruta en campo, para no meter en problemas a nadie; y su respuesta fue una total sorpresa para mí:   _“Mira mocoso, tú no me vas a venir a decir a mí lo que tengo que hacer, porque eres un mocoso que recién está empezando, así que ya no tengo nada más que hablar contigo”_. 
En ese momento, no dije ni una palabra más y tuve que colgar con una indignación que pocas veces he sentido, y me tuve que tragar mi indignación por completo, cosa que hago pocas veces, pero que por lo general hago cuando trabajo con gente de este sector. Supe con certeza entonces que ya no había nada más que hacer para salvar la situación, y ahora debía ver cómo vender la granada que ya había sido cosechada por indicación del Sr. Juan Ramos -hecho por el cual el Sr. Pacheco se lavó las manos afirmando que él no había dado ninguna indicación para que inicien la cosecha-. Por supuesto, me preocupé mucho por la situación del productor -ya que se trataba de una persona mayor de 70 años- y no me quedó otra cosa más que hacer, que tratar de buscar compradores a través de nuestras redes sociales, e intentar ofrecer la granada a la otra empresa que se había mostrada interesada (sin resultados como era de esperarse). Aprovecho para agradecer a todas las personas que respondieron a nuestra publicación en redes sociales, para tratar de darnos una salida al inconveniente, antes de que la fruta se perdiera por completo. Esa es la gente valiosa de este país, y la que debe prevalecer.  *Conclusión y lecciones aprendidas: * -En el Perú, y en especial en el sector agro, ya no se puede confiar en nadie; venga de donde venga, tenga los años que tenga, o tenga los estudios y experiencia que tenga. Ya no se puede. 
- Cuando se negocia frutas o alimentos perecibles, el comprador tiene la obligación de enviar a alguien de su entera confianza a revisar los campos, para constatar calidad. ¡Las distancias no son excusas! 
- Una vez aprobada la calidad y volumen de fruta en campo, se debe cobrar por anticipado, aunque sea un porcentaje, para iniciar la cosecha. (Este punto es muy delicado en el Perú, porque a veces son los productores los que se portan mal con los compradores, metiéndolos también en problemas por la falta de seriedad). 
- Cuando se trate de la venta de perecibles, siempre se debe realizar con un contrato de por medio. ¡Grave error mío!, aunque ya ni un contrato es garantía de una operación seria hoy en día en el Perú.   *Parte II: Caso Granada Cañete* 
No contentos los señores de Agrícola Los Médanos S.A. con su accionar, decidieron ir por más. 
Resulta que a raíz de mi publicación de la oferta de granada en el boletín de AgroFórum, otra empresa me contactó a través del Sr. Johan Moreno, para ofrecerme la granada de descarte que tenían en su campo, y para preguntarme si tenía algún comprador interesado; y como era de esperarse en ese momento -ya que aún no había tenido mayores problemas con el Sr. Eduardo Pacheco, la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos o el Sr. Juan Ramos- le dije que sí, y le pasé la propuesta del Sr. Pacheco, la cual aceptó inmediatamente. 
Al igual que siempre, envié la información y fotos del producto al Sr. Pacheco y al Sr. Reynoso para que evalúen la calidad de los arilos preliminarmente, y éstos me dijeron que sí estaban interesados y que mandarian a "su gente" a ver el campo, cosa que esta vez sí hicieron; pues claro, ya no se trataba de la distancia de Ica a Casma, sino de Ica a Cañete.   Confirmación de interés granada Cañete Adriel Reynoso.jpg
Una vez aprobada la fruta por ellos mismos en campo, hicieron lo que suelen hacer al parecer, que es enviar al Sr. Juan Ramos a recoger la fruta del campo de Cañete; cosa que esta vez sí hizo, es decir; que el Sr. Juan Ramos sí se llevó la fruta, como consta en las siguientes Guías de Remisión, con fecha del 29 de mayo de este año.   Guías de remisión granada.jpg
Lamentablemente esto ocurría en la semana que yo estuve ocupado viendo la manera de colocar la fruta cosechada de Casma, y que habían dejado tirada en el suelo con el argumento que el Sr. Juan Ramos era un "conocedor de experiencia (Ver Whatsapp); por lo que no pude coordinar con el Sr. Johan Moreno, para que no coseche y/o entregue la fruta, si no recibía el cheque diferido a 7 días ofrecido como forma de pago. 
Finalmente, el productor entregó la fruta sin pedir nada a cambio, confiado en que estaba tratando con personas serias y educadas –me refiero a mí, al Sr. Pacheco y al Sr. Reynoso-, así que  solo emitió las Guías de Remisión -mostradas anteriormente- al Sr. Juan Ramos y le entregó la fruta al acopiador con quien ellos trabajan -o "su gente"-, pensando que como se trataba de un contacto de ellos, y la vez nuestro -es decir de AgroFórum- no iba a tener problemas de incumplimiento de pago. 
Resulta que después de recibir la noticia de que la fruta de Casma ya había sido recogida por otro cliente del Sr. Maguiña, me comuniqué con el Sr. Johan Moreno para peguntarle si había entregado fruta a Agrícola Los Médanos S.A. o al Sr. Juan Ramos -acopiador con el que nos derivó el Sr. Eduardo Pacheco-, a lo que me respondió que sí le habían, pero que no le habían pagado ni dejado un cheque a 7 días, que fue el trato ofrecido por el propio Director de Agrícola Los Médanos S.A, el Sr. Eduardo Pacheco. 
Como era de esperarse, yo no tenía intenciones de comunicarme con el Sr. Pacheco, luego de su prepotente, soberbia e irrespetuosa respuesta de la última conversación telefónica que tuvimos; por lo que le pedí al Sr. Johan Moreno que mantuviera informado sobre el pago. 
A partir de allí, fue pasando el tiempo y cuando llamaba al Sr. Moreno, éste me respondía que no había recibido ningún pago, y por supuesto, ninguna llamada de parte de Agrícola Los Médanos S.A., del Sr. Eduardo Pacheco, del Sr. Adriel Reynoso o del Sr. Juan Carlos Ramos. 
Luego de varias semanas sin noticias de estas personas, tuve que tomar nuevamente la iniciativa de contactar al Sr. Pacheco vía Whatsapp, para preguntarle ¿si iban a pagar o si pretendían estafarnos?, y ésta fue la conversación que tuvimos en ese momento (Ver Whatsapp). 
Como pueden ver, las respuestas que recibía eran simplemente absurdas, ya que el Sr. Pacheco aseguraba que ellos habían pagado la fruta que compraron, y que “no le debían nada a nadie” (Ver Whatsapp). Como no podía ser de otra manera, le dije que no era un hombre de palabra y que no tenía moral, y le dije también que daría a conocer el caso en AgroFórum -como ya lo he hecho en otras oportunidades con empresas y personas similares- y sus respuestas terminan de pintar por si solas y de cuerpo entero a este sujeto llamado Eduardo Pacheco Zerga.  
Como pueden ver en la conversación, toda la prepotencia y la falta de respeto seguían presentes en las respuestas del Sr. Pacheco, al punto de decir que haga la denuncia si quería, que él se daría el gusto de demandarme a mí, sabe Dios con qué argumento -moral al menos-. Y no contento con su total falta de seriedad en este caso, me preguntó ¿cómo había llegado a AgroFórum?, asumiendo que yo había llegado a este portal “por influencias”, porque según sus propias palabras "por educación, ni para wachiman".  Conversación Bruno Cillóniz con Eduardo Pacheco 7.jpg
Nuevamente recurrí a la poca inteligencia emocional que tengo para contener mi indignación, y fue entonces -para mala suerte de este Sr.- que le hice saber que “yo” era quien había creado AgroFórum.pe, y que uno de mis objetivos es denunciar este tipo de casos para ver si aprendemos a hacer "Agronegocios" de manera seria. 
Aún así mantuve la calma y me concentré en hacerle ver que si el Sr. Juan Ramos no había pagado la fruta que se llevó, entonces ellos eran también parte del problema; porque fue él mismo -este Sr. Eduardo Pacheco Zerga- quien nos derivó con el acopiador para que transporte la fruta que cerramos de palabra con él, y no con este presunto estafador de Juan Carlos Ramos, quien nunca más se comunicó ni respondió a nuestras llamadas luego de llevarse la fruta; a pesar de que el Sr. Pacheco nos aseguró en más de una oportunidad, que este Sr. Juan Ramos se iba a comunicar con nosotros, cosa que nunca sucedió ni sucederá; porque incluso ya cambió de número telefónico. Pero su respuesta fue que ellos habían pagado la fruta a los 7 días, "conforme a su contabilidad" (Ver Whatsapp) 
Es por ello, que desde esta humilde tribuna, exigimos a la empresa *Agrícola Los Médanos S.A.*, al *Sr. Eduardo Pacheco*, y al *Sr. Adriel Reynoso*, que asuman su responsabilidad y paguen la fruta al productor -no a "su gente"-, para que luego ellos vean la manera de cobrarle al presunto estafador de Juan Carlos Ramos, a quien el Sr. Pacheco calificó en su momento como un acopiador de frutas  “con experiencia”.  :Lie:  
Como pueden ver también en la conversación por Whatsapp, es probable que el Sr. Pacheco se llevara una sorpresa cuando le respondí que yo era quien había creado AgroFórum y que uno de mis objetivos era denunciar este tipo de casos; porque su tono de conversación cambió luego de ello. Aproveché ese momento para buscar una salida al problema, indicándole que no tenía problemas en pedir disculpas -como si yo fuera el que tenía que pedir disculpas por algo- y al menos conseguí algo de decencia en sus respuestas al fin, a tal punto que consideré increíble que me haya pedido disculpas por los “adjetivos antes mencionados”, y por su propuesta de borrón y cuenta nueva (Ver Whatsapp). En ese momento asumí que el pago era cuestión de días para serles sincero, y así se lo hice saber al Sr. Johan Moreno. 
No es para nada mi intención dar a conocer estos casos en AgroFórum, pero a pesar de haber pedido disculpas por los adjetivos emitidos y haber llevado las cosas a lo que él llamó “borrón y cuenta nueva”; tengo que proceder de la manera en que lo estoy haciendo, ya que todo tiene un límite en este vida. Y ese límite ya lo pasaron hace rato conmigo, y seguramente lo pasarían con varios de ustedes también, si leen todos los correos que enviamos desde ese día para encontrar una solución a este incómodo problema. (Ver correos) 
Hasta el día de hoy, ninguno de estos 3 sujetos ha pagado la fruta que recogieron el día 29 de mayo del campo en Cañete, y por lo tanto le siguen debiendo el dinero al productor Johan Moreno y a la empresa para la que trabaja. Como era de esperarse con este tipo de personas, lo único que recibimos son respuestas indicando que en tal fecha van a dar una solución al problema, pero nunca se da. Dicen que nos van a llamar, pero nunca nos llaman; y tenemos que ser nosotros los que perdamos nuestro tiempo y paciencia, comunicándonos con ellos solo para recibir propuestas estúpidas, como decir que “nos van a enviar la placa de los camiones” del presunto estafador de Juan Ramos -el acopiador con experiencia según el Sr. Pacheco- para que se los embarguemos (Ver Correo). O la otra respuesta ridícula que me diera por teléfono el Sr. Adriel Reynoso, indicando que podían emitir un cheque diferido para enero o febrero del 2016… ¡¡¡Eso es una burla señores!!!  :Frusty:  
¿Acaso no saben estas personas que las demás personas y empresas tienen costos o gastos mensuales que cubrir, y que no pueden esperar a que se dignen a pagar cuando a ellos les dé la reverenda gana? Seguro no les falta nada a ellos, pero el resto que espere hasta que tengan plata para pagar. Desde aquí informo a los clientes en el extranjero de *Agrícola Los Médanos S.A.*, que esa es la forma en la que el director de la empresa hace “Agronegocios” de manera interna aquí en el Perú. Espero al menos que fuera del país puedan hacer algo sobre este penoso caso, ya que allá es donde las personas demandan los que se conoce “Comercio Justo”. Y aunque seguramente ni les importe a ellos, debo decir con la misma dignidad del Sr. Armando Maguiña, que en mi pequeña empresa -Agrícola Los Médanos S.A. y sus 3 mosqueteros- ¡están vetados para siempre! 
Ahora resulta que el acopiador con tanta experiencia con el que nos derivó el Sr. Pacheco también les debe a ellos (Ver Whatsapp), e incluso a otro productor al parecer (Ver Whatsapp); y lamento decir que a pesar de los buenos modales de las últimas respuestas del Sr. Pacheco en sus correos, sus buenos modales no son suficientes para resolver el problema del incumplimiento de pago al productor. Lo único que puede resolver el problema es que la empresa, o ellos mismos, saquen el dinero de sus propias cuentas o de sus propios bolsillos para honrar su compromiso con nosotros, para que luego ellos vean si les da la gana embargar o hacer lo que quieran con el cobarde de Juan Carlos Ramos, quien simplemente se hizo humo después de llevarse la fruta, entregársela a la empresa denunciada, y cobrar los que asumía como suyo. ¡Pero no lo era!. Incluso tenemos una conversación del Sr. Pacheco indicando que el Sr. Juan Ramos está dispuesto a pagar pero con letras. ¡Esa respuesta es también absurda, ridícula e inaceptable!; más aún si dicho Sr. nunca llamó para hacernos tal propuesta (Ver Whatsapp) ¿Quién en su sano juicio aceptaría una letra de este sujeto como forma de pago?  :Confused:  
No lo podría asegurar, pero sí apostaría una buena suma de dinero a que el acopiador Juan Ramos no cuenta con chequera, y por ende, no podría ser él el que emita cheques a 7 días; lo que comprobaría la total falta de seriedad del Sr. Pacheco, quien asumió como forma de pago a nosotros, el cheque que le iba entregar a su acopiador; asumiendo que éste le iba a pagar al productor. Cuando se cierra un negocio entre dos empresas, no se puede meter a una tercera para que haga el papel de una de las dos que cerraron el trato. Y si lo hacen y algo sale mal, entonces deben asumir la responsabilidad del pago en los términos negociados, con los plazos que las personas normales pueden dar para ello. Así se comportaría una empresa cumplida y comprometida con los productores que la abastecen. Así se comportaría una empresa con valores y ética; no haciéndose los buenos después de haberse comportado como unos prepotentes e irrespetuosos. 
Puede que el presunto estafador de Juan Ramos no sea parte del personal de *Agrícola Los Médanos S.A.C.*, pero queda claro que es la persona con la que esta empresa trabaja el acopio y transporte de frutas. Repito que el trato lo cerramos -de palabra, es cierto- con el *Sr. Eduardo Pacheco* y el *Sr. Adriel Reynoso*, cuando aprobaron la calidad de las muestras en mi oficina. Hoy en día, ya ni siquiera recibimos respuesta -ni yo, ni el Sr. Johan Moreno- a nuestros últimos correos, luego del enésimo incumplimiento de fecha de pago, o luego de que nunca llamen, cuando decían que lo iban a hacer. (Ver Correo) 
Les repito a todos, y le aclaro a estos poco serios hombres de “Agronegocios” -paisanos nuestros-, que no basta con responder con decencia como lo vinieron haciendo en sus últimos correos. Les repito a todos los que se han dado el trabajo de leer todo el caso: ¡¡¡Basta!!! ¡¡¡Basta ya de tener a este tipo de gente suelta de huesos en el sector donde trabajamos!!!  
Tenemos que hacer algo y retirarlos del negocio. Tenemos que crear un portal similar al de Infocorp, donde queden registradas las empresas, acopiadores y/o productores que hayan cometido algún tipo de incumplimiento, para que todos podamos saber con quiénes estamos tratando. 
¿Dónde están las autoridades para impartir justicia en estos casos? ¿Dónde están ADEX, la CCL, y demás instituciones para colaborar con nosotros en este delicado tema?  ¿Qué se está enseñando en ESAN, la Universidad del Pacífico y la Universidad Nacional San Luis Gonzaga de Ica?, donde estudió el Sr. Adriel Reynoso. ¿Enseñan ética profesional ustedes? Si lo hacen, agreguen una clase práctica con carácter de urgencia como recomendación. 
Los títulos del Sr. Reynoso o del Sr. Pacheco, a mí no me impresionan; y tampoco me interesa si han trabajado en Agrícola La Venta, Agrícola Chapi, a Agrícola “lo que sea”; o si tienen 120 años de experiencia en el sector. Lo único que me importa es que tengan la decencia de hacer “Agronegocios” de manera seria y profesional, cumpliendo con su parte del trato; y ello incluye también el no derivarnos con acopiadores de bajísimo nivel, y asumir su responsabilidad en caso ese tipo de acopiadores con los que suelen trabajar, no cumplan con lo acordado por ellos mismos.  
Que le quede claro a todos los que participan en esta comunidad, que los problemas del Sr. Juan Carlos Ramos no son los problemas del Sr. Johan Moreno, o de la empresa para la que trabaja, o míos. Los problemas del Sr. Juan Ramos son exclusivamente de él, y de rebote, también de Agrícola Los Médanos S.A. por habernos derivado con él. Y en todo caso, ¿dónde queda la decencia de este Sr. Ramos para por lo menos comunicarse con nosotros a dar las explicaciones del caso y pedir disculpas por los “X” motivos que pueda tener?. Me quedo sin palabras para calificar a esta persona. 
Si este presunto estafador simplemente se hace humo, no se comunica con nosotros, no contesta nuestras llamadas, e incluso cambia de número telefónico; ¿qué quieren que pensemos de él? ¿Qué es el príncipe de Gales? Ustedes saquen sus propias conclusiones estimado usuarios, porque la única explicación aceptable sería que el Sr. Juan Ramos haya perdido las manos o la lengua por amputación, y que ello sea la razón que le impida comunicarse con nosotros. 
Como le hago saber al Sr. Pacheco en mi último correo, no es justo que el Sr. Johan Moreno o yo estemos en esta incómoda situación por culpa de ellos. Nosotros cumplimos con brindarle un buen producto y un buen servicio, pero ellos no cumplieron en entregar el cheque a 7 días, sea directamente o a través del acopiador con el que nos derivaron. Pagarle con cheque a 7 días al acopiador, es algo muy distinto que pagarnos con cheque a 7 días a nosotros, o en realidad al dueño de la granada, que es el Sr. Johan Moreno y la empresa para la que trabaja. 
Pido nuevamente disculpas por tener que difundir este delicado tema a aquí en AgroFórum  :Sorry: , y sobre todo, les pido mis más sinceras disculpas a los productores afectados por haber decidido confiar en AgroFórum para el tema de la comercialización de su granada, porque les fallé y los metí en un problema, gracias a la poca decencia de terceros, así que me siento responsable por todo esto. 
Para que lo sepan todos, mi parte del trato con el Sr. Maguiña y el Sr. Moreno, en caso de cerrar una venta, eran $0.05 x Kg; sin embargo quiero dejar bien claro, que esta denuncia la hago por convicción e indignación, y no por dinero. Desde aquí renuncio a esa comisión en caso la sangre le suba a la cara a los señores Pacheco y Reynoso, y decidan asumir su responsabilidad en este caso, cosa que cada vez parece más lejana. Me imagino que ahora sí recibiré comunicaciones de ellos -aunque es imposible estar seguro-, pero de ser el caso, sus llamadas o correos serán tardíos. Esas llamadas las esperamos hasta el día de ayer lamentablemente.  
Finalmente, expresar mi enorme respeto hacia el Sr. Armando Maguiña, quien a pesar de todos los problemas en el que lo metí, se portó de maravillas conmigo, siendo uno de los pocos productores que conozco, que a pesar de tener otras opciones de venta, decidió esperar a que apareciera el “acopiador experto” con el que trabaja *Agrícola Los Médanos S.A.*, para respetar el trato de palabra que había cerrado con AgroFórum, y así no fallarnos a nosotros ni  a la empresa que le falló a él; con el objetivo de poder seguir trabajando en un futuro. Un señor de más de 70 años, con un nivel de dignidad suficiente como para echar de su campo a este indeseable de Juan Carlos Ramos, merece todos mis respetos. Qué diferente sería el país si todos fueran como usted Sr. Maguiña, pero eso está muy lejos de lograrse, para mala suerte nuestra y de las nuevas generaciones de peruanos.  
Y lo mismo para ti Johan, admiro la paciencia y el respeto con el que siempre respondiste a quienes te mecían como si fueras una silla. A mí me hace falta un poco de esa paciencia que demostraste, pero creo que no podíamos seguir así, y había que ponerle un pare a toda esta incómoda y molesta situación. Te pido disculpas por haberte metido también en este problema, al contactarte con el *Sr. Eduardo Pacheco*, de la empresa *Agrícola Los Médanos S.A.* Sólo espero que esta publicación permita que la sangre llegue a la cara del Sr. Pacheco y a la del Sr. Reynoso, para que finalmente te den la solución que estuvimos esperando pacientes por buen tiempo.  
A partir de ahora, las cosas van a cambiar en AgroFórum, y si alguien quiere trabajar con nosotros, va a tener que firmar un contrato con huella digital, entregar copia de DNI, y entregar recibos de luz o teléfono para verificar sus domicilios, etc, etc. En este país no se puede cerrar un trato con un apretón de manos, ni siquiera con gente con supuesta educación y dinero, así que las cosas serán más complicadas para todos a partir de este momento. Y si eso significa que nadie quiera trabajar con nosotros, pues perfecto; porque ya me cansé de que las personas a las que apoyo con tanto esmero, me terminen clavando cuchillos por la espalda. Este caso no es el primero, y probablemente tampoco sea el último en mi vida; pero reduciremos las posibilidades de fracaso al mínimo, a tal punto que probablemente no quieran trabajar de eso modo, porque el que no arriesgará más su reputación somos nosotros: AgroFórum.pe y Bruno Cillóniz Guerrero. 
Como medio democrático que somos, le hacemos saber al Sr. Eduardo Pacheco, al Sr. Adriel Reynoso y al Sr. Juan Ramos, que tienen derecho a réplica aquí, ya que los dos primeros están registrados y seguramente recibirán esta denuncia en sus bandejas de correos. Las puertas de AgroFórum están abiertas para que hagan sus descargos, si es que quieren defenderse de la denuncia pública que acabamos de hacer; o si es que quieren decir algo cara a cara en nuestras oficinas también. 
  También les hago saber a los 3, que si no pagan en el corto plazo la fruta al Sr. Johan Moreno, de la empresa Agrícola Espíritu Santo Palo S.A.C., procederé a extender la denuncia en más medios a los que tenemos acceso, porque repito que ya es momento de decir ¡basta! a esta forma de hacer “Agronegocios” en el Perú. 
Saludos a todos y nos vemos en la Expoalimentaria 2015.  :Wave:  
PD: Para ver todos los correos, mensajes de WhatsApp y fotos de este lamentable caso, haz *click aquí*Temas similares: La seriedad en los agronegocios Artículo: El pantanoso caso Chaupe Actualidad de las relaciones agrícolas PERÚ - CHILE: El caso de la palta En caso se apruebe la moratoria a los OGM's... ¿cuántos años deberían ser? Artículo: En caso de falta de arroz se realizarían importaciones de Tailandia y Vietnam

----------


## Jtalledo

Lo respaldo sr.bruno quien le habla  esta incursionando en los agronegocios atraves de una maestria que recibi, y ciertamente la teoria difiere  mucho de la practica y en elmedio nos encontramos todo tipo de personas que por su concepcion de ganar  maltratan y se olvidan de quien la mayoria de las veces lleva la peor parte en las negociaciones que son los agricultores. Tuve experiencias propias y ajenas con la sandia,el zapallo y la cebolla y pude constatr como se meueve este negocio a nivel formal e informal. Aun asi los que nos inclinamos por un comercio justo buscamos la maxima rentabilidad para los agricultores. Un titulo o carton no nos hace mas o menos que nadie, son nuestra formacion recibida por nuestros padres, nuestros valores los que nos hacew crecer como persona  y profesionalmente y no como parasitos en este conglomerado comercial.  Lamentablemente personas y empresas como las que usted  nos detalla muestra el ejemplo del balde de ranas que cuando una quiere salir  las otras la arrastran al fondo. Saludos cordialmente desde Tacna, disculpe las faltas ortograficas,  las malas expriencias siempre estaran alli pero enseñan bastante, su web nos impulsa a seguir adelante con los agronegocios  y los que  incursionamos en ella y nos muestra  una ventana hacia el futuro agricola  y una esperanza para nuestros agricultores. Atte. Jorge Talledo

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Estimado Bruno:
Ciertamente indignante lo que a sucedido. El suscrito viene promoviendo cultivos alternativos en la Zona norte, Provincia de Sechura, desde hace 18 meses con la finalidad de elevar el nivel socioeconomico de los agricultores tan golpeados por esta clase de personas que refieres en tu denuncia. En esta experiencia me e topado con la cruda realidad, que es la desconfianza que existe. Son tantas veces que los productores los han engañado y estafado que ya no creen ni en su  sombra. Verdaderamente estos caso hacen que se incremente el nivel de desconfianza y por ende se mantenga las cosas como estan en perjuicio de los mismos agricultores. Las valientes denuncias como la que haces contribuiran en la limpieza que se tiene que hacer en toda nuestra sociedad. Tarea titanica, pero por algo hay que comenzar. Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Lo respaldo sr.bruno quien le habla  esta incursionando en los agronegocios atraves de una maestria que recibi, y ciertamente la teoria difiere  mucho de la practica y en elmedio nos encontramos todo tipo de personas que por su concepcion de ganar  maltratan y se olvidan de quien la mayoria de las veces lleva la peor parte en las negociaciones que son los agricultores. Tuve experiencias propias y ajenas con la sandia,el zapallo y la cebolla y pude constatr como se meueve este negocio a nivel formal e informal. Aun asi los que nos inclinamos por un comercio justo buscamos la maxima rentabilidad para los agricultores. Un titulo o carton no nos hace mas o menos que nadie, son nuestra formacion recibida por nuestros padres, nuestros valores los que nos hacew crecer como persona  y profesionalmente y no como parasitos en este conglomerado comercial.  Lamentablemente personas y empresas como las que usted  nos detalla muestra el ejemplo del balde de ranas que cuando una quiere salir  las otras la arrastran al fondo. Saludos cordialmente desde Tacna, disculpe las faltas ortograficas,  las malas expriencias siempre estaran alli pero enseñan bastante, su web nos impulsa a seguir adelante con los agronegocios  y los que  incursionamos en ella y nos muestra  una ventana hacia el futuro agricola  y una esperanza para nuestros agricultores. Atte. Jorge Talledo

 Muchas gracias por sumarte a esta cruzada Jorge. Es lo mínimo que podemos hacer si de verdad queremos que este país cambie. El cambio de este país empieza por cambiar nosotros mismos, así que veamos la forma de inculcar valores en nuestro jóvenes, para ver si algún día cambiamos esta penosa realidad. 
El que quiera destruirse a si mismo, bienvenido y que lo haga; pero aprendamos a comportarnos como gente decente, al menos cuando estén de por medio terceras personas. Yo no juego ni con el tiempo ni con el dinero de otras personas, y eso es lo que espero también de las personas que hacen negocio con nosotros o con nuestros contactos. 
No es justo que me paguen de esa forma, muchas de las personas a las que he recibido en mi oficina y les he brindado mi apoyo, o incluso el de terceros. Probablemente tenga que denunciar a otra empresa la próxima semana, si es que hasta el día domingo no han pagado lo que le deben, aún con contrato de por medio. No voy a tolerar más ese trato hacia mi persona o hacia las personas que están conmigo. 
Un saludo a la distancia, y ya que mencionas que eres de Tacna, te cuento que sueño con que algún día aparezca un líder como Francisco Bolognesi nuevamente a aquí en el Perú.  
Muchas gracias nuevamente por tu apoyo y sigamos colaborando como podamos para cambiar esta dramática realidad social.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno:
> Ciertamente indignante lo que a sucedido. El suscrito viene promoviendo cultivos alternativos en la Zona norte, Provincia de Sechura, desde hace 18 meses con la finalidad de elevar el nivel socioeconomico de los agricultores tan golpeados por esta clase de personas que refieres en tu denuncia. En esta experiencia me e topado con la cruda realidad, que es la desconfianza que existe. Son tantas veces que los productores los han engañado y estafado que ya no creen ni en su  sombra. Verdaderamente estos caso hacen que se incremente el nivel de desconfianza y por ende se mantenga las cosas como estan en perjuicio de los mismos agricultores. Las valientes denuncias como la que haces contribuiran en la limpieza que se tiene que hacer en toda nuestra sociedad. Tarea titanica, pero por algo hay que comenzar. Saludos cordiales.

 Estimado Florencio, tienes toda la razón al decir que es una tarea titánica, pero como bien dices también, tenemos que dar el primer paso. Tal vez algunos piensen que solo a mí me suceden esta cosas, porque yo soy uno de los pocos que las denuncia; pero cuando lo hago, me escriben personas a contarme de estafas millonarias, que ni siquiera se atreven a denunciar públicamente, porque es verdad que hasta podemos perder la vida por esto en el Perú. 
La crisis social nos está llevando al hoyo, y tenemos que admitir y reconocer el problema, para recién poder hacer algo al respecto.  Tenemos que dejar de sus unos pobres muertos vivientes, para así poder reaccionar ante los problemas. Usemos la razón para determinar qué es lo que estamos haciendo bien y qué es lo que estamos haciendo mal, para quedarnos con lo bueno y desterrar definitivamente lo malo de nuestro bendecido país. 
El Perú es una maravilla de país, pero no puedo decir lo mismo de toda su gente lamentablemente. Por suerte no todo está perdido y hay personas y empresas muy seria, trabajadoras, honestas y profesionales -aún sin carreras universitarias, maestrías o posgrados-. El profesionalismo también se puede cultivar en casa, con los valoreses que nos inculcan nuestro padres. Ser profesional para mí es trabajar bien, no tener un papel que diga que eres Ingeniero, Publicista, Doctor, abogado, etc.  
Es lamentable uno de los comentarios del Sr. Pacheco, pero para mí, hasta un "wachimán" puede ser un profesional, si es que hace su trabajo bien. 
Muchas gracias por el respaldo, porque de verdad lo necesito para levantar mi ánimo. Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Eduardo Salkeld

Bruno
Ya es tiempo de parar la cultura del "perro muerto" y es lamentable que  se llegue a estos extremos para que el afectado (ojalá) pueda cobrar su dinero.
Te felicito por la denuncia, está clarísima y la verdad que la indignación e impotencia de la gente que pasa por estos problemas no tiene nombre ni precio.
Todos los éxitos en tu emprendimiento.
Eduardo Salkeld

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Qué vergüenza me daría tener a alguno de estos señores como padre o abuelo. Pobre sus familias si llegan a enterarse de sus andadas, porque nos llegan llamadas y correos sobre su penosa forma de hacer agronegocios aquí en el Perú, y de la empresa para la que trabajan.   https://www.facebook.com/adriel.reynosoloaiza?fref=ts  https://www.facebook.com/eduardo.pachecozerga?fref=ts 
Están todos advertidos que éste no es un caso aislado, es más bien lo que el Sr. Pacheco definió con mi forma de proceder como un "modus operandi". Increíble que pueda tener cara para decir que tiene la conciencia tranquila, pero así están los valores en nuestro país: en el suelo. 
Y si alguien detecta un insulto mío en las conversaciones, por favor que me lo haga saber. El único irrespetuoso que se merece que le laven la boca con jabón es este señor, que a su avanzada edad, sigue comportándose como todo un patán.  Conversación Bruno Cillóniz con Eduardo Pacheco 8.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno
> Ya es tiempo de parar la cultura del "perro muerto" y es lamentable que  se llegue a estos extremos para que el afectado (ojalá) pueda cobrar su dinero.
> Te felicito por la denuncia, está clarísima y la verdad que la indignación e impotencia de la gente que pasa por estos problemas no tiene nombre ni precio.
> Todos los éxitos en tu emprendimiento.
> Eduardo Salkeld

 Muchas gracias por el respaldo Eduardo. La verdad es que dudo que esta denuncia les mueva un pelo a estos señores, porque al parecer vienem trabajando de esa manera. Hace poco me llamó otro productor al que le deben 40 TM y me comenta que el caso pareciera haberlo escrito él mismo. 
Ese es el "modus operandi" al que hacía referencia este señor de la tercera edad con poca educación. Ayúdenme denunciando los casos como estos aquí, para que todos estemos enterados con quiénes es mejor ni cruzarse. 
Gracias nuevamente y saludos.

----------


## lmct

Hola, yo recien he abierto mi empresa... Pues mi consejo sería que eleves tu denuncia al FONCODES... Otra denuncia, es que a través del portal de aduana, no estoy seguro, pueda que consigas los clientes de esta empresa, para que conozcan lo delincuentes que son... Otra denuncia, es que te comuniques con PROMPERU, y que pongan una alerta a nivel internacional, sobre esta empresa y sobre todo los nombres de estos delincuentes, para que cuando figuren sus nombres los detecten, porque hoy en dia es facil abrir empresas... También sería oportuno elevar la denuncia al ministerio de agricultura, para que  avisen a los agricultores. Y al igual como lo que pasa en los supermercado, donde están prohibidos ingresar los ladrones... el ministerio de agricultura de un alerta de peligro a los agricultores a nivel nacional, para que no le vendan absolutamente nada... Ese es mi consejo... pues no confundas seriedad, con delincuencia. Son dos cosas distintas, pues la falta de seriedad es cuando se cumplen los compromisos a medias, pero se cumplen, pero la delincuencia nace para estafar al confiado... saludos martin

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola, yo recien he abierto mi empresa... Pues mi consejo sería que eleves tu denuncia al FONCODES... Otra denuncia, es que a través del portal de aduana, no estoy seguro, pueda que consigas los clientes de esta empresa, para que conozcan lo delincuentes que son... Otra denuncia, es que te comuniques con PROMPERU, y que pongan una alerta a nivel internacional, sobre esta empresa y sobre todo los nombres de estos delincuentes, para que cuando figuren sus nombres los detecten, porque hoy en dia es facil abrir empresas... También sería oportuno elevar la denuncia al ministerio de agricultura, para que  avisen a los agricultores. Y al igual como lo que pasa en los supermercado, donde están prohibidos ingresar los ladrones... el ministerio de agricultura de un alerta de peligro a los agricultores a nivel nacional, para que no le vendan absolutamente nada... Ese es mi consejo... pues no confundas seriedad, con delincuencia. Son dos cosas distintas, pues la falta de seriedad es cuando se cumplen los compromisos a medias, pero se cumplen, pero la delincuencia nace para estafar al confiado... saludos martin

 Muchas gracias por las sugerencias Martín, veré de contactar a las instituciones que me comentas para ver si pueden brindar algún tipo de ayuda para este caso. La verdad es que PromPerú, el MINAGRI, y/o el Ministerio de Comercio Exterior, deberían encargarse de hacer una lista negra para que no se vea afectada la imagen del país en el exterior, y para que aquí podamos ir limpiando a aquellas empresas y personas que no están a la altura de lo que necesita el país para salir adelante, porque esta gente empuja hacia abajo nuestro país. 
Ten por seguro que mi forma de expresarme es moderada por ser administrador de esta página, porque de lo contrario hubiera sido otra mi forma de expresarme. El problema que veo más grave en este momento, es que ni un contrato, ni una letra, ni un cheque, y menos un trato de palabras, te garantizan que los acuerdos se cumplan, y eso es porque nuestra sociedad se está pudriendo y agusanando, ya que somos capaces de sacarle la vuelta a cualquier cosa. Para eso sí somo unos grandes. 
Muchas gracias por sumarte a nuestra indignación, y ayudemos a trasladar una nueva forma de hacer agronegocios a los jóvenes. Y que las empresas como la denunciada, sean conocidas por todos, porque solo cuando no las conoces es que caes en sus garras. ¡Muchos éxitos con la nueva empresa! 
Saludos

----------


## lmct

Sabes, creo que debes de corregir algo... de aquí  en adelante, ya no debes de hacer tratos ni contratos con empresas locales, procura exportar directo. Pero también te digo, que afuera en el mercado internacional, más delincuentes hay...  Hay que tener mucho cuidado... Ahora ya debes de entender, porque los agricultores te piden comprar su producción al 100%... Y justo lo hacen por esta razón, porque saben que les van a robar, por algo vez que los agricultores le venden su producción al primer postor, así lo haya comprometido, lo venden, y esta es la razón... Pero espero que esas instituciones puedan para con esos parasitos... Mas bien averigua si esa empresa esta registrada en la camara de comercio de ica. o alguna institución ligada, pues para que tengan confianza de los clientes del exterior, se respaldan en instituciones... De ubicar esa institución, también denuncialos... saludos martin

----------


## kscastaneda

Bruno, me pasó algo similiar con una suma importante de dinero, por confiado.
Tenemos que darle hasta el final con este caso; esto no puede continuar así; los productores alimentan y brindan el soporte a sus familias con sus cosechas. 
Son unos desgraciados personas de ese tipo. Está clarisimo que esa jugada de derivar a un tercero iba a culminar en lo que ocurrió. Pública sus caras, en la guía tienes el número de DNI. Y de los otros filtralos por el RUC. 
No vuelta atrás, no borrón y cuenta nueva.
Que paguen, hay que darle hasta el final. 
Experiencia : NO ENTREGAR MERCADERIA NI COSECHAS HASTA QUE SE EFECTUE EL PAGO CORRESPONDIENTE. NO RECIBIR NINGUN CHEQUE DIFERIDO, ESE CUENTO YA ME LA HAN HECHO TAMBIEN. PARA QUE SEPAN MI PERDIDA FUE DE 60mil nuevos soles. 
Mi total respaldo y mi repudio a gente de ese tipo.
Tengo mucha rabia por lo ocurrido y más por el productor y su familia.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Carlos, lamento mucho los sucedido en tu caso, porque a cualquiera afectaría perder S/.60,000. El tema es que nadie denuncia a estas empresas para que estemos todos alertas. 
Definitivamente voy a crear una sala específica en AgroFórum para que podamos hacer las denuncias de estos lamentables casos, pero necesito que ustedes también los denuncien con nombres y apellidos, razón social, RUC, DNI, etc. 
Es la única forma que tenemos por el momento de protegernos, hasta que alguna autoridad se digne hacer algo al respecto; cosa que realmente dudo. Lo más probable es que estemos solos en esto, como en casi todo, pero aún así considero que lo podemos hacer, así como salimos adelante los que trabajamos con esfuerzo, a pesar de tener muchas cosas en contra en este país, en especial cuando se trata del Estado a nuestras autoridades. 
Veré de conversar con algunas instituciones sobre este tema, para ver si recibo apoyo de algunas, porque ya no podemos seguir de esta manera. Nuestra sociedad se está pudriendo y llenando de gusanos cada vez más. Es lamentable, pero cierto.  
Por otro lado, quédate tranquilo que esto no acaba acá e iré hasta el final, esperando lograr que honren su palabra, que no vale nada por cierto; porque si pagan, será por la presión mediática, pero aún así no estoy muy confiando, porque cuando alguien tiene la cara pelada como estos bandidos, nada ni nadie los mueve.  *¡DENUNCIEN!*

----------


## ricbel

Bruno buenas tardes,
solo queria pasarte un mensaje de apoyo a ti y todos aquellos que han sido robados o estafado ya que no hay otras palabra para describir eso.
Yo tengo una empresa en Francia y tambien tengo una empresa en Peru y te puedo decir que a mi me han pasado no solo un si no varios problemas 
con este tipo de gente, sean acopiadores, exportadores y/o importadores (sinverguenzas hay en todos lados), pero desgraciadamente en Peru hay una mentalidad
 que costara muchas generaciones a cambiar (viven para joder a alguien, eso lo unico que buscan) claro que no son todos iguales pero una gran parte
eso si.  Bueno veo que con tu labor tratas de desarrollar y hacer avanzar las cosas apoyando a los productores que quienes al final son los que mas trabajan y al final son 
los mas afectados en general, hablando de pequenos. Para terminar tambien encontramos abogados ( como uds. dicen Doctor o Ingeniero)  hay que llamarlos ESTAFADORES Y SINVERGUENZAS y denunciarlos por todos los medios audiovisuales ya que por la via legal es darle a comer a otros por nada.
Bueno fuerza a todos ya que sin toda esta gente honesta y emprendedora dificil avanzar.
saludos cordiales 
Richard Belmar

----------


## Jonathan Vidal

Buenos días Bruno, solo para comunicarte que ello está ocurriendo con varios cultivos en la ciudad de Ica, es más vienen "acopiadores" representando a empresas conocidas para estafar a muchos productores, con el cuento que te pagaré después de la entrega, hace un tiempo conocí a un productor de papa que le pasó lo mismo y que bueno es saber que actitudes como éstas se tienen que denunciar y adelante.
Saludos. Jonathan Vidal

----------


## lmct

Si vas a participar en la expoalimentaria debes de denunciarlos con ADEX, Sierra Exportadora y toda institución que participe en el evento... Aunque es lamentable lo que le paso al productor de cañete que estafaron, debemos de incidir que gracias a este suceso, será también el inicio para acabar con esos ladrones inescrupuloso que ya tienen costumbre y maña para engañar y robar a los productores... Sin embargo con lo que ocurrió con el productor de Casma, el hecho que no te compró la fruta, en realidad el comprador estaba en su libertad de comprarte, como de no comprarte la fruta, y si no tiene un contrato en mano, pues decidió por no comprarte, y dejo la fruta... Recuerda que una palabra no es un contrato, ni menos un compromiso, ni responsabilidad. Por mas que te reunas mil veces en una oficina, y tengas la fruta ya cosechada, si el comprador dice, no te compro, no te compra... Y ojo, ni menos es estafa, ni menos es un tema de falta de seriedad, porque nosotros los vendedores no podemos disponer del dinero ni obligar al comprador que nos compre la fruta, por mas que te haya prometido comprarte toda la producción junto a todas las chacras... Te comento que hace poco a una empresa exportadora, cuando ya iba a exportar un contenedor de chia, el cual lo tenía en el terminal maritimo, el cliente, a ultimo momento le dijo que ya no lo quería. un contenedor con 10 toneladas se quedo en Perú, y todavía con contrato en mano. La empresa tuvo que asumir, de hecho que se enojaron, pero tuvieron que buscar otro cliente y vender la chia, pues es que así son los negocios... Entonces, hay tienes que tener cuidado en publicar algunos temas... Yo creo que en lo de Casma, solo tenías que voltear la hoja de la página, y vender la fruta... saludos martin

----------


## Carlos_Medrano

Lamentablemente te topaste con una rata, de esos hay varios que hacen dinero estafando a agricultores, envían a terceros a hacerle la camita. Así es en el campo la realidad amigo Bruno. Uno tiene que ver la manera de colocar su producto con gente conocida o a través de familiares que conoce gente sería. Ya casi no se puede pretender ofrecer un producto abiertamente porque se corre bastante riesgo en toparse con este tipo de animales que seguramente anda buscando de un lado a otro como llevársela fácil y estafando a los demás, claro total, a ellos que les importa si se pudre tu mercadería o no. Y si le pones las reglas firmes, simplemente desisten del trato y lo que te hacen es perder un valioso tiempo que es fundamental para entregar el producto en las más optimas condiciones. A mi también me indigna bastante porque hay personas que invierten tiempo, dinero y esfuerzo para cultivar, y por culpa de estos tipejos terminan en quiebra y lo que es peor, super-endeudados.  
Desde aquí te apoyo y considero que está bien que hayas hecho público a esta clase de personas para tenerlos plenamente identificados y evitar hacer tratos con ellos.

----------


## Jhonnyf

Que indignante lo que he leido, si estaba enterado de la primera parte pero ya la segunda me parece demasiado; si he visto y escuchado ese "modus operandis" del intermediario, es más comun en compra de casas (supuesto comprador de buena fé); y parece que *Agrícola Los Médanos S.A.* usa ese modelo para quedarse con la mercaderia y cargar la responsabilidad a un señor (el intermediario) que facil solo tiene para té (ya que pormas que lo denuncien, lo embarguen o lo que sea, no le van a sacar nada) 
Y me parece buena la medida de tener compradores confiables, lamentablemente vas a tener que solicitar certificaciones (SGS o similares) a las empresas que quieran hacer negocios para estar seguros que son confiables y no unos estafadores.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno buenas tardes,
> solo queria pasarte un mensaje de apoyo a ti y todos aquellos que han sido robados o estafado ya que no hay otras palabra para describir eso.
> Yo tengo una empresa en Francia y tambien tengo una empresa en Peru y te puedo decir que a mi me han pasado no solo un si no varios problemas 
> con este tipo de gente, sean acopiadores, exportadores y/o importadores (sinverguenzas hay en todos lados), pero desgraciadamente en Peru hay una mentalidad
>  que costara muchas generaciones a cambiar (viven para joder a alguien, eso lo unico que buscan) claro que no son todos iguales pero una gran parte
> eso si.  Bueno veo que con tu labor tratas de desarrollar y hacer avanzar las cosas apoyando a los productores que quienes al final son los que mas trabajan y al final son 
> los mas afectados en general, hablando de pequenos. Para terminar tambien encontramos abogados ( como uds. dicen Doctor o Ingeniero)  hay que llamarlos ESTAFADORES Y SINVERGUENZAS y denunciarlos por todos los medios audiovisuales ya que por la via legal es darle a comer a otros por nada.
> Bueno fuerza a todos ya que sin toda esta gente honesta y emprendedora dificil avanzar.
> saludos cordiales 
> Richard Belmar

 Estimado Richard, muchas gracias por el apoyo en este caso, y son esos problemas que comentas los que tenemos que desterrar de este país. Esta vez fue un comprador, pero yo también he tenido problemas con productores, compradores -como este caso- y hasta con personal del Estado. No todos han sido como este caso que hay dinero de por medio, pero la falta de seriedad en el sector ya hizo metástasis. Tenía pensado ir publicando en distintos medios poco a poco, pero creo que voy a publicar en todos los medios de una vez, porque ya son varios a decirme que esta empresa juega sucio, además de que ya me llamaron al menos 2 personas a decirles que les deben también. A esta gente no se le mueve un pelo con estas publicaciones, así que lo único que queda es que los conozcan la mayor cantidad de personas, en especial productores, para que nadie le venda materia prima y así terminen de morir. Personalmente, yo no les vendería nada ni con dinero anticipado, porque quiero que salgan del negocio y del sector, para que no vuelvan con sus artimañas apenas la gente se olvide del caso. Sin materia prima, serán historia en unos meses, y eso es a lo que deberíamos apuntar si apuntamos todos en la misma dirección. Muchas gracias por compartir tus experiencias, porque es importante que quede claro que no soy el único que pasa por esto en este sector. ¡Basta de criollismo!   

> Buenos días Bruno, solo para comunicarte que ello está ocurriendo con varios cultivos en la ciudad de Ica, es más vienen "acopiadores" representando a empresas conocidas para estafar a muchos productores, con el cuento que te pagaré después de la entrega, hace un tiempo conocí a un productor de papa que le pasó lo mismo y que bueno es saber que actitudes como éstas se tienen que denunciar y adelante.
> Saludos. Jonathan Vidal

 Estimado Jonathan, es bueno que todos sepan lo que está pasando en el sector para así no caer en un caso como éste. Ya son dos los productores que me han llamado a informarme que esta empresa les debe, así que les he pedido que denuncien también sus casos aquí para que no quede ningún tipo de duda. Muchas gracias por compartir esa información para que todos estemos advertidos. La verdad es que después de ver la cuenta de LinkedIn de Adriel Reynoso, jamás imaginé que esto podría suceder. Saludos.   

> Si vas a participar en la expoalimentaria debes de denunciarlos con ADEX, Sierra Exportadora y toda institución que participe en el evento... Aunque es lamentable lo que le paso al productor de cañete que estafaron, debemos de incidir que gracias a este suceso, será también el inicio para acabar con esos ladrones inescrupuloso que ya tienen costumbre y maña para engañar y robar a los productores... Sin embargo con lo que ocurrió con el productor de Casma, el hecho que no te compró la fruta, en realidad el comprador estaba en su libertad de comprarte, como de no comprarte la fruta, y si no tiene un contrato en mano, pues decidió por no comprarte, y dejo la fruta... Recuerda que una palabra no es un contrato, ni menos un compromiso, ni responsabilidad. Por mas que te reunas mil veces en una oficina, y tengas la fruta ya cosechada, si el comprador dice, no te compro, no te compra... Y ojo, ni menos es estafa, ni menos es un tema de falta de seriedad, porque nosotros los vendedores no podemos disponer del dinero ni obligar al comprador que nos compre la fruta, por mas que te haya prometido comprarte toda la producción junto a todas las chacras... Te comento que hace poco a una empresa exportadora, cuando ya iba a exportar un contenedor de chia, el cual lo tenía en el terminal maritimo, el cliente, a ultimo momento le dijo que ya no lo quería. un contenedor con 10 toneladas se quedo en Perú, y todavía con contrato en mano. La empresa tuvo que asumir, de hecho que se enojaron, pero tuvieron que buscar otro cliente y vender la chia, pues es que así son los negocios... Entonces, hay tienes que tener cuidado en publicar algunos temas... Yo creo que en lo de Casma, solo tenías que voltear la hoja de la página, y vender la fruta... saludos martin

 Estimado Martín, en el caso de la granada de Casma no reclamo una estafa, si no una total falta de seriedad y respeto. Como digo en las conclusiones de la parte I de mi denuncia, los compradores de fruta están "obligados" a visitar o enviar a alguien capacitado a que viste los campos que pretenden acopiar, para constatar la calidad del producto y así evitar ese tipo de inconvenientes. El productor y yo estuvimos detrás del Sr. Ramos y del Sr. Pacheco, para decirles que era importante que haya alguien de la empresa para coordinar la cosecha; es decir, qué frutas se llevarían y cuáles no, coordinar el tema de las jabas, el transporte, etc, etc. No es de alguien con "experiencia" ir a recoger la fruta así no más, porque es obvio que te puedes llevar una sorpresa cuando llegues al campo. Por eso le acepté al Sr. Pacheco su respuesta, pero le dije también que debió ir a ver la fruta antes, y que no debieron dar la indicación que cosechen sin ellos. Lamentablemente tampoco fue una buena decisión que el productor haga caso al Sr. Juan Ramos de ir cosechando la fruta, porque le das poder de negociación al acopiador en el momento clave de la operación. Como dije, si el acopiador se demora llegar a la hora indicada -que era en la mañana muy temprano-, lamentablemente se tiene que quedar hasta el día siguiente, porque es en las mañanas que se consigue al personal para cosechar. Por otro lado, tampoco puedo tolerar que me hablen como me habló el Sr. Pacheco, porque le dije lo que tendría que haber hecho para no meter a nadie en problemas. Si hubiera estado cara a cara con él en ese momento, no se lo hubiera permitido, pero pelearme por teléfono me deja más indignado porque no puedo hacer nada. Algo así como la extorsión, donde los malditos delincuentes son muy valientes, pero detrás de una línea telefónica. Voy a ver de contactar a ADEX, la CCL y otras instituciones para ver si están dispuestos a dar una mano en este caso. Gracias y saludos.   

> Lamentablemente te topaste con una rata, de esos hay varios que hacen dinero estafando a agricultores, envían a terceros a hacerle la camita. Así es en el campo la realidad amigo Bruno. Uno tiene que ver la manera de colocar su producto con gente conocida o a través de familiares que conoce gente sería. Ya casi no se puede pretender ofrecer un producto abiertamente porque se corre bastante riesgo en toparse con este tipo de animales que seguramente anda buscando de un lado a otro como llevársela fácil y estafando a los demás, claro total, a ellos que les importa si se pudre tu mercadería o no. Y si le pones las reglas firmes, simplemente desisten del trato y lo que te hacen es perder un valioso tiempo que es fundamental para entregar el producto en las más optimas condiciones. A mi también me indigna bastante porque hay personas que invierten tiempo, dinero y esfuerzo para cultivar, y por culpa de estos tipejos terminan en quiebra y lo que es peor, super-endeudados.  
> Desde aquí te apoyo y considero que está bien que hayas hecho público a esta clase de personas para tenerlos plenamente identificados y evitar hacer tratos con ellos.

 Estimado Carlos, efectivamente me topé con gente indeseable, a pesar de aparentar ser gente y empresarios serios. Lamentablemente, ya no se puede confiar en nadie en este país, ya que no se sabe si te va a fallar el productor, el transportista, o el cliente, o quien fuere. Es verdad que con reglas claras tiene menos probabilidades de terminar en un problema así, pero ya no existe garantía de pago en este país. Ni un contrato, ni una letra, e incluso un cheque, no te garantizan el dinero en tus manos, porque para sacarle la vuelta al asunto si somos unos grandes aquí. Tengo entendido que incluso los cheques -con el que podrías meter a la cárcel a alguien en teoría- los pueden denunciar como robados, para jorobarte la vida también. 
Además, tengo otro lamentable caso -con contrato de por medio- de una persona que me llamó a pedirme ayuda y que se la conseguí. Como ya no soy un primerizo, le dije a mi contacto que evalúe bien todo el caso y que si le interesaba la posibilidad, que se cubra por completo, pero hasta ahora está persiguiendo a ese otro indeseable para que pague el flete que le conseguí a crédito.  Este es otro caso, donde incluso me hablaron mal cuando llamé a reclamar, pero así estamos. 
Muchas gracias a todos por solidarizarse, y como digo, lo mejor es que nadie le venda materia prima a esta empresa para que muera de inanición. Solo así nos desharemos de esta gente en el sector; y siempre tener muchísimo cuidado a la hora de vender o comprar productos perecibles. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Que indignante lo que he leido, si estaba enterado de la primera parte pero ya la segunda me parece demasiado; si he visto y escuchado ese "modus operandis" del intermediario, es más comun en compra de casas (supuesto comprador de buena fé); y parece que *Agrícola Los Médanos S.A.* usa ese modelo para quedarse con la mercaderia y cargar la responsabilidad a un señor (el intermediario) que facil solo tiene para té (ya que pormas que lo denuncien, lo embarguen o lo que sea, no le van a sacar nada) 
> Y me parece buena la medida de tener compradores confiables, lamentablemente vas a tener que solicitar certificaciones (SGS o similares) a las empresas que quieran hacer negocios para estar seguros que son confiables y no unos estafadores.

 Hola Dionsio, la verdad es que no tiene ningún sentido trabajar con un intermediario, si el que va a pagar el producto es uno mismo. Lo más razonable es que envíes a un transportista de confianza, pero el pago lo haces directamente tú para evitarte este tipo de problemas. Además, de haber sido una movida honesta, eso tendría que haber quedado totalmente claro cuando aprobaron las muestras y me hicieron la propuesta a mí. Si no tuvieran malas intenciones, eso hubiera quedado claro desde el primer momento, pero no fue así. Toda una jugarreta para poder lavarse las manos, e incluso no me consta que la empresa haya pagado con el cheque a 7 días al desparecido Juan Ramos, pero como digo, si eso sucedió, es responsabilidad de ellos y no nuestra, por derivarnos con esa calaña de gente. Solo hace falta ponerse en el lugar del afectado, para comprender lo que digo, pero esta gente dice tener la conciencia tranquila, cuando lo que de verdad tienen es una "tremenda conciencia" (si me entiendes).  
Estamos en contacto pronto para hacer algunas modificaciones, y está pendiente que me pases la cuenta de la última chamba que hicimos. La semana que viene ya debo estar con más tiempo para retomar los cambios que vimos ese día en tu casa. Gracias Dionisio.

----------


## areynoso

Señores AgroForum
Por encargo del Directorio de Agrícola Los Médanos adjunto carta de respuesta 
Atentamente Adriel Reynoso   *CARTA ABIERTA* 
Lima, 27 de agosto de 2015 
Señor
Bruno Cilloniz
Agroforum.pe
Administrador Presente.-  
De su consideración,  
Hemos tomado conocimiento con mucha sorpresa, de la denuncia pública expuesta por su persona en calidad de Administrador de la página web denominada “Agroforum.pe”, dirigiéndose a todos los usuarios de dicho foro, con fecha 25 de agosto del presente año, por lo que el Directorio de la empresa ha considerado indispensable hacer los correspondientes descargos a través de la presente carta abierta, que esperamos AgroForum permita su publicación en su integridad, conforme al ofrecimiento contenido en su denuncia. 
En primer lugar debemos señalar que la política comercial de Agrícola Los Médanos está basada en la confianza derivada de sus buenas prácticas corporativas y agrícolas, sin las cuáles ninguna empresa puede tener una trayectoria de más de 17 años, en el mercado nacional e internacional, como la tiene nuestra empresa. En ese sentido, los protocolos de compra y venta de producto contienen reglas muy estrictas a fin de poder obtener productos de acuerdo al más alto estándar de calidad, exigido por nuestros clientes en el exterior. Por ese motivo consideramos que la denuncia que usted hace contra nuestra empresa y dos de nuestros empleados (Señores Eduardo Pacheco y Adriel Reinoso), nos preocupa sobremanera, dado que todos los hechos descritos por su persona en su extensa denuncia, están basados en aspectos meramente subjetivos, que subrayan aspectos relativos a la particular personalidad de los actores del proceso comercial, más que a los aspectos objetivos del proceso en sí, aseveraciones que definitivamente muestran una visión sesgada de los hechos que no están basados en la práctica y en la experiencia que todas las empresas del sector agroindustrial ejecutan en los procesos de compra de producto en el campo. 
En segundo lugar, usted omite mencionar en su subjetiva denuncia pública, que toda transacción comercial es esencialmente un contrato, no siendo necesario incluso que éste sea por escrito, ya que una relación contractual puede ser verbal, sin dejar de mencionar que la palabra empeñada, también es un contrato, por lo que bajo éste criterio, que los empresarios conocemos bien, se aprecia que las operaciones comerciales de compra de fruta, que se dieron tanto en Casma como en Cañete, fueron parte de un contrato de compraventa de fruta celebrado entre el Señor Juan Carlos Carmona y cada uno de los agricultores de los cuáles usted es su comisionista, relación en la cual nuestra empresa, conforme a *nuestra política comercial de no comprar producto directamente a agricultores*, solo recomendó al Señor Juan Rámos, por ser uno de los proveedores con los que trabajamos, no siendo éste el único. Por lo que toda su denuncia está basada en un supuesto compromiso no acreditado (hecho que usted reconoce en varias partes de su denuncia), entre nuestra empresa y los agricultores Señores Armando Maguiña (Casma) y Johan Morteno (Cañete) *compromiso que NUNCA EXISTIÓ*, lo que si existió fue una recomendación de nuestros empleados para que a través suyo, los agricultores mencionados ofrezcan su producto al Señor Juan Rámos, y en caso éste considere que el producto reúne los altos estándares que exige nuestra empresa, procederíamos a comprarlo, dado que esa es nuestra mecánica de compra de producto, no habiendo nada antiético ni inmoral, ni engañoso en dicha forma de trabajar la compra de producto., lo cual como es natural no tiene nada que ver con los hechos y adjetivos difamatorios que usted ligeramente menciona en su denuncia pública, conducta que perjudica la buena reputación comercial de nuestra empresa, hecho que definitivamente no podemos pasar por alto, teniendo en cuenta que *usted ha publicado su denuncia con el expreso ánimo de dañar la imagen comercial de nuestra empresa frente a potenciales clientes internacionales en pleno desarrollo de la feria de alimentos más importante de Latinoamérica, la Expoalimentaria 2015, objetivo difamatorio que usted reconoce en su propia denuncia.* 
En tercer lugar, comprendemos su desaforada indignación dado que frente a las operaciones de compra de producto mencionadas en su denuncia pública, usted probablemente dejará de percibir su comisión, lo cual no tiene nada de malo el que esté molesto por eso, pero Señor Cilloniz, la agroindustria es un negocio, basado en los contratos y éstos se regulan por la ley del mercado, en ese sentido deje que el mercado mismo excluya a los actores que incumplan sus contratos, deje Señor Cilloniz que sean los elementos del mercado como la eficiencia, la calidad, el precio, etc., los que decidan en la elección de un cliente, y no la malidicencia difamatoria que siempre trae consecuencias legales para los que las usan, además ese tipo de práctica difamatoria no es propia de los empresarios, por eso reflexione y trate de ser uno de ellos, y entender que no siempre los negocios salen bien, los que tenemos experiencia de campo, sabemos bien que en los procesos de compra de producto, siempre intervienen miles de factores que traen abajo las operaciones, factores como el poco criterio, el descontrol emocional, la falta de experiencia empresarial, el incumplimiento de pago, etc., pero esos factores negativos no justifican la difamación, ya que ésta siempre tienen implicancias penales. Usted Señor Cilloniz, tiene nuestro decidido apoyo en la cuestionamiento de la conducta del Señor Juan Rámos, en las operaciones de compra de Casma y Cañete, pero eso no lo justifica a atribuir a nuestra empresa, los incumplimientos que pueda tener dicho proveedor con los agricultores que usted auspicia, ya que al habernos atribuido dicha responsabilidad en su denuncia usted ha incurrido en una práctica difamatoria, dado que *nuestra empresa nunca contrato directa ni indirectamente con los agricultores aparentemente perjudicados.* Nuestro contrato de compra fue directamente con el proveedor Rámos, al cual no le debemos nada de acuerdo a nuestra contabilidad. 
Finalmente, por las razones expuestas, *le SOLICITAMOS que en un plazo de 24 horas, retire todas sus afirmaciones difamatorias contenidas en su denuncia pública, que dañan la imagen institucional de nuestra empresa, así como la imagen personal de nuestros empleados*, dado que en caso contrario, iniciaremos las acciones legales pertinentes, por la pérdida acreditada de clientes internacionales en la ExpoAlimentaria 2015, que venimos experimentando desde el día que usted ha presentado su denuncia pública difamatoria en el portal de su foro.   *EL DIRECTORIO*

----------


## Jhonnyf

Como lo pensé... la figura del "comprador de buena fé", en donde no le  deben nada a nadie porque "ya pagaron" al estafador..... pero si ustedes  mismos están indicando que lo enviaron:   

> *nuestra política comercial de no comprar producto directamente a agricultores*, solo recomendó al Señor Juan Rámos, por ser uno de los proveedores con los que trabajamos, no siendo éste el único.

 Entonces, solo fué un "recomendado" más no forma parte de sus negocios propios (un poco paradógico ya que trabajan con él pero no solo recomiendan)    

> *nuestra empresa nunca contrato directa ni indirectamente con los agricultores aparentemente perjudicados.* Nuestro contrato de compra fue directamente con el proveedor Rámos, al cual no le debemos nada de acuerdo a nuestra contabilidad.

 Si es un proveedor suyo y por lo que indican, es técnicamente una tercerizacion.   

> Finalmente, por las razones expuestas, *le SOLICITAMOS que en un plazo de 24 horas, retire todas sus afirmaciones difamatorias contenidas en su denuncia pública, que dañan la imagen institucional de nuestra empresa, así como la imagen personal de nuestros empleados*, dado que en caso contrario, iniciaremos las acciones legales pertinentes, por la pérdida acreditada de clientes internacionales en la ExpoAlimentaria 2015, que venimos experimentando desde el día que usted ha presentado su denuncia pública difamatoria en el portal de su foro.

 Sería bueno que en vez de amedrentar hagan que su proveedor cumpla con sus obligación ya que los daña directamente a ustedes como empresa.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Nos vamos a la Exporalimentaria. En la tarde responderemos a la carta de la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos S.A. Saludos.

----------


## lmct

Solamente pasa en el Perú... Una empresa amedranta con procesos penales por la presión de tener una mala imagen en la expoalimentaria 2015, y le importa un pito, la angustia de un agricultor de cañete que ha sido estafado por un proveedor de su confianza, proveedor que esta empresa presento para que comprara la fruta, y finalice las negociaciones... Es un verguenza que en el Perú existan estas clases de empresas... Y lo que más fastidia, es que en la carta abierta, no dice en ningún momento que presionaran a su proveedor para que pague la fruta al agricultor de cañete... ¿Entonces que? ¿La plata se perdió?... ¿Quién se hará responsable del pago de esa fruta?... Fruta que ha ingresado a alguna planta procesadora para serle la maquila, y prepararla para su exportación?... Porque desde la fecha de abril, esa fruta ya ha sido vendida a un cliente del extranjero, este cliente sea por venta a concesión, que dura de una semana, a un mes, ya ha tenido que haber pagado la fruta a la empresa exportadora... Ahora bien, la empresa exportadora aparte de cobrar, ya ha tenido que haber reclamado el drawback, que le ha devuelto la aduana... Ahora bien, esta empresa exportadora con el dinero en el banco, le ha tenido que haber pagado al proveedor de su confianza, porque sino le paga el proveedor le hace la bronca... Entonces, todos cobraron, se gastaron el dinero del negocio con un par de chelas, lo disfrutaron con la familia, mientras el agricultor de cañete sigue angustiado viviendo como un miserable pobre... Eso no es concebible, ni aceptable... A mi me enseñaron que cuando llueve, llueve para todos, pero lo que le han hecho a ese agricultor no tiene nombre, porque ese proveedor ha actuado como un estafador, y lo peor de todo, que la ética y valores que debe de tener la empresa no existe, porque con la carta se sobre entiendo, que la empresa es permisible ante su acto delincuencial, y aquella persona que calla, esta otorgando los delitos que cometen, su o sus proveedores... Entonces como pueden exigir que pida disculpa desde esta web, si los que han agraviado al agricultor, el proveedor- es parte de la familia de esta empresa... Cuando visitaba con mi familia a algunas amistades, y yo agarraba algo sin permiso, mi mamá me golpeaba las manos, porque sabía que yo estaba robando, y de niño me corrigió... Pero en este caso el proveedor es un estafador, y la empresa ni le interesa que estafe... uffff... Por eso siempre dicen que la educación viene de casa...

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Señores AgroForum
> Por encargo del Directorio de Agrícola Los Médanos adjunto carta de respuesta 
> Atentamente Adriel Reynoso   *CARTA ABIERTA* 
> Lima, 27 de agosto de 2015 
> Señor
> Bruno Cilloniz
> Agroforum.pe
> Administrador Presente.-  
> De su consideración, 
> Hemos tomado conocimiento con mucha sorpresa, de la denuncia pública expuesta por su persona en calidad de Administrador de la página web denominada “Agroforum.pe”, dirigiéndose a todos los usuarios de dicho foro, con fecha 25 de agosto del presente año, por lo que el Directorio de la empresa ha considerado indispensable hacer los correspondientes descargos a través de la presente carta abierta, que esperamos AgroForum permita su publicación en su integridad, conforme al ofrecimiento contenido en su denuncia.

 Señores de Agrícola Los Médanos S.A., a diferencia de lo hecho por ustedes en este caso, en AgroFórum "lo prometido es deuda", y hemos dejado que publiquen su derecho a réplica, según lo ofrecido.   

> En primer lugar debemos señalar que la política comercial de Agrícola Los Médanos está basada en la confianza derivada de sus buenas prácticas corporativas y agrícolas, sin las cuáles ninguna empresa puede tener una trayectoria de más de 17 años, en el mercado nacional e internacional, como la tiene nuestra empresa. En ese sentido, los protocolos de compra y venta de producto contienen reglas muy estrictas a fin de poder obtener productos de acuerdo al más alto estándar de calidad, exigido por nuestros clientes en el exterior. Por ese motivo consideramos que la denuncia que usted hace contra nuestra empresa y dos de nuestros empleados (Señores Eduardo Pacheco y Adriel Reinoso), nos preocupa sobremanera, dado que todos los hechos descritos por su persona en su extensa denuncia, están basados en aspectos meramente subjetivos, que subrayan aspectos relativos a la particular personalidad de los actores del proceso comercial, más que a los aspectos objetivos del proceso en sí, aseveraciones que definitivamente muestran una visión sesgada de los hechos que no están basados en la práctica y en la experiencia que todas las empresas del sector agroindustrial ejecutan en los procesos de compra de producto en el campo. 
> En segundo lugar, usted omite mencionar en su subjetiva denuncia pública, que toda transacción comercial es esencialmente un contrato, no siendo necesario incluso que éste sea por escrito, ya que una relación contractual puede ser verbal, sin dejar de mencionar que la palabra empeñada, también es un contrato, por lo que bajo éste criterio, que los empresarios conocemos bien, se aprecia que las operaciones comerciales de compra de fruta, que se dieron tanto en Casma como en Cañete, fueron parte de un contrato de compraventa de fruta celebrado entre el Señor Juan Carlos Carmona y cada uno de los agricultores de los cuáles usted es su comisionista, relación en la cual nuestra empresa, conforme a *nuestra política comercial de no comprar producto directamente a agricultores*, solo recomendó al Señor Juan Rámos, por ser uno de los proveedores con los que trabajamos, no siendo éste el único. Por lo que toda su denuncia está basada en un supuesto compromiso no acreditado (hecho que usted reconoce en varias partes de su denuncia), entre nuestra empresa y los agricultores Señores Armando Maguiña (Casma) y Johan Morteno (Cañete) *compromiso que NUNCA EXISTIÓ*, lo que si existió fue una recomendación de nuestros empleados para que a través suyo, los agricultores mencionados ofrezcan su producto al Señor Juan Rámos, y en caso éste considere que el producto reúne los altos estándares que exige nuestra empresa, procederíamos a comprarlo, dado que esa es nuestra mecánica de compra de producto, no habiendo nada antiético ni inmoral, ni engañoso en dicha forma de trabajar la compra de producto., lo cual como es natural no tiene nada que ver con los hechos y adjetivos difamatorios que usted ligeramente menciona en su denuncia pública, conducta que perjudica la buena reputación comercial de nuestra empresa, hecho que definitivamente no podemos pasar por alto, teniendo en cuenta que *usted ha publicado su denuncia con el expreso ánimo de dañar la imagen comercial de nuestra empresa frente a potenciales clientes internacionales en pleno desarrollo de la feria de alimentos más importante de Latinoamérica, la Expoalimentaria 2015, objetivo difamatorio que usted reconoce en su propia denuncia.*

 No sé quién habrá redactado esta carta abierta, pero los únicos que saben lo que se negoció en su momento fueron el Sr. Eduardo Pacheco, el Sr. Adriel Reynoso, el Sr. Johan Moreno y mi persona. El Sr. Armando Maguiña ni siquiera negoció con el Sr. Pacheco, y menos con su acopiador Juan Ramos, porque fui yo personalmente el que hizo toda la negociación, cerrándola en nuestras oficinas de manera personal, y mediante correo y mensajes de Whatsapp, como queda demostrado en las pruebas que publicamos. 
Que se diga que ustedes -a través de sus empleados- solo nos recomendaron ofrecerle el producto al Sr. Juan Ramos, para que tomáramos la decisión en función de la negociación con dicho señor y en función de la calidad requerida por él mismo, es simplemente una total y absoluta "patraña". Las pruebas de los correos y conversaciones de Whatsapp con el Sr. Pacheco hablan por si solas y traen abajo su intento de desacreditar la denuncia con tal pretexto. Si eso es como falsamente aseguran, por favor demuestren en este medio o en los tribunales que así fue, porque estamos más que seguros que dichas pruebas no existen. 
Para que lo tenga claro "La Directiva", toda negociación se hizo directamente a través del Sr. Pacheco, y *en ningún momento se hizo la aclaración que ustedes no comprarían la granada directamente, y que deberíamos venderle la fruta al Sr. Juan Ramos*, como ustedes aseguran hicieron. Que quede claro que con el Sr. Ramos no se negoció absolutamente nada -ni precios, ni condiciones- y eso también se podría demostrar si tuvieran alguna prueba, pero estamos seguros no existen. Con el Sr. Ramos solo se coordinó para el tema del transporte de la fruta negociada y cerrada -de palabra- con el Director de su empresa, el Sr. Eduardo Pacheco; tanto así, que ante los problemas que se daban por tratar con este *"impresentable"* acopiador con el que nos derivaron, la comunicación se hacía con el Sr. Pacheco para indicarle los problemas y para que nos confirme si es que aún estaban interesados en la granada.   

> En tercer lugar, comprendemos su desaforada indignación dado que frente a las operaciones de compra de producto mencionadas en su denuncia pública, usted probablemente dejará de percibir su comisión, lo cual no tiene nada de malo el que esté molesto por eso, pero Señor Cilloniz, la agroindustria es un negocio, basado en los contratos y éstos se regulan por la ley del mercado, en ese sentido deje que el mercado mismo excluya a los actores que incumplan sus contratos, deje Señor Cilloniz que sean los elementos del mercado como la eficiencia, la calidad, el precio, etc., los que decidan en la elección de un cliente, y no la malidicencia difamatoria que siempre trae consecuencias legales para los que las usan, además ese tipo de práctica difamatoria no es propia de los empresarios, por eso reflexione y trate de ser uno de ellos, y entender que no siempre los negocios salen bien, los que tenemos experiencia de campo, sabemos bien que en los procesos de compra de producto, siempre intervienen miles de factores que traen abajo las operaciones, factores como el poco criterio, el descontrol emocional, la falta de experiencia empresarial, el incumplimiento de pago, etc., pero esos factores negativos no justifican la difamación, ya que ésta siempre tienen implicancias penales. Usted Señor Cilloniz, tiene nuestro decidido apoyo en la cuestionamiento de la conducta del Señor Juan Rámos, en las operaciones de compra de Casma y Cañete, pero eso no lo justifica a atribuir a nuestra empresa, los incumplimientos que pueda tener dicho proveedor con los agricultores que usted auspicia, ya que al habernos atribuido dicha responsabilidad en su denuncia usted ha incurrido en una práctica difamatoria, dado que *nuestra empresa nunca contrato directa ni indirectamente con los agricultores aparentemente perjudicados.* Nuestro contrato de compra fue directamente con el proveedor Rámos, al cual no le debemos nada de acuerdo a nuestra contabilidad.

 La verdad es que no necesitamos de su decidido apoyo en el "cuestionamiento de la conducta del Sr. Juan Ramos"; lo que necesitamos en realidad, es que se comporten como personas decentes y se hagan cargo por el hecho de habernos derivado con esta persona llamada Juan Ramos, con la que -repito- nunca negociamos nada en absoluto, y que simple y llanamente, desapareció después de llevarse la fruta del Sr. Johan Moreno -quien es también testigo que las negociaciones se hicieron directamente con el Sr. Pacheco-. La verdad es que debería darles vergüenza mentir con tanta desfachatez de manera pública, y pretender hacer pensar a la opinión pública que yo me estoy comportando de esta manera por una miserable comisión a la que he renunciado también públicamente.    

> Finalmente, por las razones expuestas, *le SOLICITAMOS que en un plazo de 24 horas, retire todas sus afirmaciones difamatorias contenidas en su denuncia pública, que dañan la imagen institucional de nuestra empresa, así como la imagen personal de nuestros empleados*, dado que en caso contrario, iniciaremos las acciones legales pertinentes, por la pérdida acreditada de clientes internacionales en la ExpoAlimentaria 2015, que venimos experimentando desde el día que usted ha presentado su denuncia pública difamatoria en el portal de su foro.   *EL DIRECTORIO*

 Que les quede claro también que no nos vamos a dejar amedrentar por sus amenazas, y que por el contrario, vamos a seguir dando a conocer el caso y su forma de hacer agronegocios en el Perú,  si es que no cambian de actitud y se empiezan a comportar como personas decentes; y eso implica pedir disculpas públicas por habernos derivado con una persona que resultó siendo un presunto estafador, y con el que ustedes suelen trabajar, según sus propias declaraciones. 
Esperaba leer una carta donde al menos pidan disculpas por lo sucedido para buscar una salida al problema, pero vemos que eso va ser imposible de lograr, dado el bajísimo nivel de personas que dirigen y trabajan en su empresa. 
Es verdaderamente lamentable y patético haber hecho negocios con Agrícola Los Médanos S.A., y les recomiendo que no insistan con su bajeza moral, porque de ser necesario, tiraremos abajo sus 17 años de experiencia en solo uno.  
¡Basta ya de esta gente y de estas empresas en el sector!

----------

JOSE ALBERTO CORONADO ATOCHE, Morin, Orison San Juan Guzmán, oscarhugo

----------


## oscarhugo

te felicito bruno, tu denuncia es bastante completa y muy bien argumentada, causa total indignación, cólera y muchos sentimientos negativos, esto nos enseña que la conchudez, la sinverguenseria esta creciendo sin importar niveles, status ni cultura, el aprovecharse de trabajadora, honesta, respetuosa no tiene nombre, al contrario, merece nuestro total respeto, lo que hicieron es super bajo, espero que esto sea el inicio de un CAMBIO en aquellas personas que se sienten super poderosas por tener un poco mas de dinero, el respeto se gana no se compra, sigue para adelante compadre y como siempre cuentas con todo mi apoyo,  
espero de todo corazón que en algún momento se pueda cumplir con los 2 productores que son los mas perjudicados en este momento. 
un abrazo¡¡

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## areynoso

CARTA ABIERTAA todos los Foristas de Agro fórum Para su conocimiento: Mediante Carta Abierta de fecha 27 de Agosto, dirigida al Señor Bruno Cilloniz, nuestra empresa descargó todas las falsas acusaciones difamatorias del citado publicista y comisionista; y a pesar del agravio que éste ha causado a la imagen y reputación comercial de nuestra empresa, nos comprometimos decididamente a cuestionar la conducta del acopiador, Señor Juan Ramos, con relación a la operación de compra de producto que éste realizó directamente con el Señor Johan Moreno, administrador del fundo de la empresa Agrícola Espíritu Santo Palo S.A.C., en Cañete.Por esa razón les comunicamos que, en ejercicio de nuestra política de responsabilidad social y buenas prácticas corporativas, que practicamos activamente en el negocio agroindustrial, hemos intervenido en el problema como efectivos conciliadores, labor que el publicista Cilloniz no cumplió con desarrollar con ponderación, como lo exigía su condición de comisionista, utilizando más bien mecanismos intimidatorios y difamatorios que deben estar siempre vedados para los verdaderos empresarios y profesionales del agro (los cuáles serán sin duda, ventilados en la vía judicial correspondiente); y pese a que nuestra empresa no tuvo un contrato, ni compromiso directo con la citada empresa Agrícola Espíritu Santo Palo S.A.C.; hemos logrado que las partes involucradas (Juan Ramos y Johan Moreno) suscriban un Acta de Conciliación que adjuntamos a la presente, que soluciona el problema surgido entre ellos, y que acredita fehacientemente que en todo momento dijimos la verdad, respecto a nuestra posición en la operación de compra realizada exclusivamente entre las citadas partes, conforme lo acepta el propio Johan Moreno al suscribir dicha Acta.En ese sentido, dejamos sentado que nuestra empresa no solo es coherente con sus propias buenas prácticas corporativas que nos han permitido mantenernos en el mercado agroindustrial durante 17 años con solvencia y prestigio nacional e internacional, años que definitivamente no pueden ser borrados en una como dice el publicista Cilloniz (con su singular estilo de comunicar sus posiciones), en su respuesta a nuestra carta inicial, por más que ésta sea su verdadera actividad y vocación profesional.  EL DIRECTORIO  Letra de Cambio.jpg

----------


## areynoso

Acta de Conciliación.jpg 
Señores, adjuntamos acta de conciliación

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> CARTA ABIERTAA todos los Foristas de Agro fórum Para su conocimiento: Mediante Carta Abierta de fecha 27 de Agosto, dirigida al Señor Bruno Cilloniz, nuestra empresa descargó todas las falsas acusaciones difamatorias del citado publicista y comisionista; y a pesar del agravio que éste ha causado a la imagen y reputación comercial de nuestra empresa, nos comprometimos decididamente a cuestionar la conducta del acopiador, Señor Juan Ramos, con relación a la operación de compra de producto que éste realizó directamente con el Señor Johan Moreno, administrador del fundo de la empresa Agrícola Espíritu Santo Palo S.A.C., en Cañete.Por esa razón les comunicamos que, en ejercicio de nuestra política de responsabilidad social y buenas prácticas corporativas, que practicamos activamente en el negocio agroindustrial, hemos intervenido en el problema como efectivos conciliadores, labor que el publicista Cilloniz no cumplió con desarrollar con ponderación, como lo exigía su condición de comisionista, utilizando más bien mecanismos intimidatorios y difamatorios que deben estar siempre vedados para los verdaderos empresarios y profesionales del agro (los cuáles serán sin duda, ventilados en la vía judicial correspondiente); y pese a que nuestra empresa no tuvo un contrato, ni compromiso directo con la citada empresa Agrícola Espíritu Santo Palo S.A.C.; hemos logrado que las partes involucradas (Juan Ramos y Johan Moreno) suscriban un Acta de Conciliación que adjuntamos a la presente, que soluciona el problema surgido entre ellos, y que acredita fehacientemente que en todo momento dijimos la verdad, respecto a nuestra posición en la operación de compra realizada exclusivamente entre las citadas partes, conforme lo acepta el propio Johan Moreno al suscribir dicha Acta.En ese sentido, dejamos sentado que nuestra empresa no solo es coherente con sus propias buenas prácticas corporativas que nos han permitido mantenernos en el mercado agroindustrial durante 17 años con solvencia y prestigio nacional e internacional, años que definitivamente no pueden ser borrados “en una” como dice el publicista Cilloniz (con su singular estilo de comunicar sus posiciones), en su respuesta a nuestra carta inicial, por más que ésta sea su verdadera actividad y vocación profesional.  EL DIRECTORIO  Letra de Cambio.jpg

 Estimados, empezaré mi respuesta a esta última carta abierta de "La Directiva" de la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos S.A. agradeciendo su labor conciliadora en este caso, ya que a pesar de todo, es un pequeñísimo paso adelante para que la empresa dueña de la fruta pueda cobrar el dinero que le debe el Sr. Juan Ramos, persona de confianza de la empresa mencionada. 
Dicho esto, debo continuar pidiéndole a "La Directiva" de la empresa que por favor firme sus cartas con nombre y apellido como lo hago yo, y deje de ocultarse detrás del nombre de usuario del Sr. Adriel Reynoso, ya que éste nos ha informado personalmente por teléfono que ha renunciado a la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos S.A., por motivos que no hace falta ni mencionar aquí. Caso contrario, le pido a Adriel que firme con su nombre y apellido, o que lo indique claramente en la próxima respuesta de la empresa si es que la hay, para que no queden dudas de quién es la persona que viene publicando estas respuesta de la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos S.A. 
Dicho esto también, paso a decirles a las personas responsable de estas publicaciones que sigo absolutamente sorprendido y apenado por sus respuestas, ya que como claramente se ha podido leer, ni siquiera ha habido un "mea culpa" por parte de la empresa, por habernos derivado con una persona de su confianza, que tenía la función de simplemente recoger, transportar la fruta y entregar el cheque diferido a 7 días, según lo que se negoció y se acordó personalmente, y por mensaje de whatsapp, entre el Sr. Eduardo Pacheco, Adriel Reynoso y yo; y a su vez, entre el Sr. Johan Moreno y el Sr. Eduardo Pacheco. Debo aclarar por enésima vez que ni el Sr. Johan Moreno ni yo, negociamos en absoluto precio ni calidad con el acopiador Juan Carlos Ramos, con quien el Sr. Eduardo Pacheco -Director de la empresa- nos derivó y de quien dijo se trataba de una comprador de fruta "con experiencia", lo cual demostraría la cercanía y el nivel de confianza que habría entre ambos. 
Queda claro -y supongo que a nadie le quedan dudas de ello a estas alturas- que es el Sr. Juan Carlos Ramos la persona o empresa que debe la fruta a la empresa que representa el Sr. Johan Moreno, así que eso no es lo que está en discusión. Lo que aquí estoy demandando es la total falta de seriedad de la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos S.A. y sus trabajadores, de derivarnos con un acopiador de esta calaña (que no pudo ni responder a nuestra llamada y menos llamarnos a nosotros para dar las explicaciones del caso), y de haber pretendido y pretender lavarse las manos ante el incumplimiento del trato acordado, indicando claramente que ellos no le deben nada a nadie y que tienen la conciencia tranquila. 
Eso es exactamente lo que estamos reclamando y denunciando públicamente, ya que a diferencia de esta empresa, yo sí he tenido que asumir mi responsabilidad ante el dueño del campo para aceptarle que tendré que pagar el 50% de la deuda que hasta el día de hoy mantiene su acopiador de confianza, Juan Ramos, con ellos. Yo sí me preocupé por decirle al Sr. Johan Moreno, que por favor me comunicara con el propietario de la fruta, o que le pida a éste que se comunicara conmigo, para dar las explicaciones del caso; y como era de esperarse, me indicó que tenía pensado que yo era un persona seria y que ya había esperado mucho por el pago, así que tenía que darle una solución definitiva, algo que para mí es totalmente comprensible. 
Es así, que a diferencia de la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos S.A., este mocoso "que no tiene nada que enseñarle" a su Director, Eduardo Pacheco -según sus propias palabras- ha asumido su responsabilidad por haber contactado al Sr. Johan Moreno con dicha empresa, por lo que estaré pagando, a fin de este mes de setiembre -y no de diciembre-, el 50% de la deuda que hasta el día de hoy mantiene el acopiador de confianza de la empresa -con el que nos derivó su propio Director- el Sr. Juan Carlos Ramos. Vale aclarar que por poco me toca asumir el 100% de la deuda, pero para suerte mía el propietario de la fruta supo entender que el Sr. Johan Moreno también había cometido un error al entregar la fruta sin haber pedido a cambio el cheque diferido a 7 días que garantice el pago, o que al menos permita tomar acciones legales contra la empresa en caso el cheque haya estado sin fondos, que fue el trato ofrecido por mi persona luego de la negociación con los responsables de Agrícola Los Médanos S.A. Finalmente seré yo, Bruno Cillóniz, y probablemente también el Sr. Johan Moreno, los que tengamos que asumir nuestra responsabilidad a fin de mes, cancelando entre los dos el monto adeudado por el Sr. Juan Ramos, de quien no me cansaré de mencionarlo como contacto y persona de confianza de la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos S.A.,o por lo menos de su Director, Eduardo Pacheco; quien seguramente sigue con su conciencia tranquila, pues como bien dice y es cierto, ni él, ni Agrícola Los Médanos S.A., deben esa fruta. 
Me pregunto si el Sr. Eduardo Pacheco y/o el Sr. Adriel Reynoso, estarán dispuestos a unirse al grupo, para pagar junto a mí y al Sr. Johan Moreno, el monto total adeudado por su acopiador "experto" a fin de este mes, para luego recuperar nuestro dinero, cuando el Sr. Juan Ramos se digne a pagar. Grande será el día en que este Sr. Juan Ramos siquiera se digne a llamarme o a contestar mis llamadas, y grande será el día en que la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos S.A. o su Director Eduardo Pacheco, llamen al propietario de la fruta para dar las explicaciones del caso, pedir las disculpas por lo sucedido, y garantizar el pago de alguna u otra manera, porque como comprenderán, esa letra adjuntada a su última respuesta, no es en absoluto una garantía de pago en nuestro país. Reconozco que es algo al menos, pero es algo que llegó excesivamente tarde y que no es una garantía de pago ni por parte del Sr.Juan Ramos, ni por parte de la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos S.A. Lo que sí ha quedado muy claro, es que el Sr. Juan Ramos está asumiendo toda la responsabilidad por la deuda, algo que no está en tela de juicio, ya que las guías de remisión fueron emitidas a nombre de su empresa. 
Esa es la diferencia que quiero dejar bien claro entre una empresa y personas serias, y entre empresas y personas poco serias. *Mi palabra y mi imagen en este caso valen mucho más que un contrato, y yo sí estoy asumiendo mi responsabilidad aceptando pagar de mi bolsillo*, porque me queda claro que no me puedo lavar las manos aduciendo que yo no firmé ningún contrato con el Sr. Johan Moreno, y que por lo tanto no le debo nada a nadie, y que tengo mi conciencia tranquila. Todo lo contrario, tengo mi conciencia fastidiada desde que empezó este problema y me siento completamente responsable por haber contactado al Sr. Johan Moreno con el Sr. Eduardo Pacheco, Director de la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos S.A., ya que fue por este contacto que hice, que la empresa dueña de la granada se ha visto afectada por la falta de pago, de quien se suponía era la persona de confianza encargada de recoger, transportar y pagar la fruta con un cheque diferido a 7 días, cosa que finalmente no sucedió. 
Finalmente quiero decirle a la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos S.A., y a su Director, Eduardo Pacheco, que tiene a su disposición este portal para decir lo que quieran de mí. La verdad que si gustan difámenme aquí, en el Perú y en todo el mundo, porque lo que yo tengo un escudo bien grande contra el barro de terceros que se llama *"buena imagen"*. Me parece bajísimo que se pretenda calificarme como "comisionista", que se pretenda dar a entender que la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos y sus trabajadores son los "verdaderos empresarios y profesionales que requiere el sector"; pero lo que sí me parece para un análisis psiquiátrico, es que sigan afirmando que ellos o sus trabajadores "siempre han dicho la verdad". Aquí hay alguien que está loco, y si ese loco soy yo, les vuelvo a pedir que muestren la prueba fehaciente donde se me indica claramente que Agrícola Los Médanos S.A. no será el comprador de la fruta, y que toda negociación de precios, formad de pago y calidad, la deberíamos hacer directamente con el Sr. Juan Carlos Ramos.  
La verdad es que no puedo entender que se tenga tal desfachatez para mentir públicamente, pero la otra verdad, es que yo ya me cansé de este asunto y de seguir perdiendo mi tiempo y mi dinero con esta gente. De los errores se aprende, y este golpe me hará aprender a la fuerza y más rápido aún. Insisto en que los valores y la ética en el Perú están en el piso, y este caso es una fiel prueba de ello. Este es un caso donde la mentira se aplica como política corporativa, así como niegan nuestros políticos todos los cargos imputados con las pruebas en sus narices, o así como los delincuentes niegan sus delitos cuando se les captura con las manos en la masa. "Miente, miente, que algo quedará" dice el dicho, o "niégalo todo" también. Ni un solo "mea culpa" de la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos S.A., ni media disculpa por el problema en el que me metieron a mí, al Sr. Johan Moreno y a la empresa Agrícola Espíritu Santo Palo S.A.C., por contactarnos con un impresentable acopiador de nombre Juan Carlos Ramos, que de experto no tiene nada... ¡pero así está mi querido Perú! ¡Esa es nuestra realidad!. A pesar de todo sigo queriendo a mi país, y seguiré aportando mi granito de arena para que vivamos en un país más decente y justo. 
No creo que siga respondiendo a las mentiras y adjetivos provenientes de "La Directiva" de la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos S.A., porque solo pierdo mi tiempo, mi tranquilidad y mi dinero con ellos. Dejo que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones en este caso, con la información presentada por ambas partes. Y si alguien cree que soy una mala persona, un mentiroso, un profesional poco serio, un mocoso que no sabe nada, o lo que digan en esta empresa de mí; simplemente publíquenlo aquí -que no borraré ningún comentario a pesar que puedo hacerlo-, y no me llamen, no me escriban y avísenle a todo el Perú y el mundo cómo soy. No me preocupa para nada eso, porque a pesar de todo, estoy seguro que muchísimas personas van a seguir confiando en mí y en AgroFórum, porque soy alguien cumplido, honesto, y en la medida de los posible, un profesional.  
Son muchísimas las empresas del sector con las que he trabajado, y confío en que ese trabajo será suficiente para contrarrestar todas las imputaciones y mentiras que pueda hacer la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos y/o sus trabajadores sobre mí. Y si no es suficiente, tampoco me importa. Prefiero quedarme solo y sin trabajo, a ir en contra de mis propias convicciones. 
Finalmente decir que éste ha sido sin duda uno de los casos más incómodos y perjuduciales para mí, mi empresa, AgroFórum y mi imagen, así que espero sirva al menos para que los jóvenes que están iniciándose en este sector tomen conciencia y se den cuenta que es mejor hacer agronegocios de manera seria, profesional, honrada, cumplida, etc, etc, porque eso es lo que hará que su negocio crezca. Tengan mucho cuidado con quiénes hacen negocios, y sepan que es mejor dejar de ganar, a perder. Reconozco mi error al haber confiado en una persona con el CV de Adriel Reynoso, y por no haber firmado ningún contrato, así que espero ello les enseñe a otros a no cometer el mismo error que cometí yo, porque no se van a sentir bien cuando su imagen y su bolsillo se vean afectados por terceros. 
Saludos a todos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> te felicito bruno, tu denuncia es bastante completa y muy bien argumentada, causa total indignación, cólera y muchos sentimientos negativos, esto nos enseña que la conchudez, la sinverguenseria esta creciendo sin importar niveles, status ni cultura, el aprovecharse de trabajadora, honesta, respetuosa no tiene nombre, al contrario, merece nuestro total respeto, lo que hicieron es super bajo, espero que esto sea el inicio de un CAMBIO en aquellas personas que se sienten super poderosas por tener un poco mas de dinero, el respeto se gana no se compra, sigue para adelante compadre y como siempre cuentas con todo mi apoyo,  
> espero de todo corazón que en algún momento se pueda cumplir con los 2 productores que son los mas perjudicados en este momento. 
> un abrazo¡¡

 Hola Oscar, disculpa que no te pude responder antes, pero ando bastante ocupado con el trabajo para cumplir con mis clientes, y para generar el dinero extra que tendré que sacar de mi bolsillo a fin de mes para honrar el 50% de la deuda que mantiene el impresentable acopiador de confianza de Agrícola Los Médanos S.A., el Sr. Juan Carlos Ramos, con la empresa Agrícola Espíritu Santo Palo S.A.C., dueña de la granada entregada a esta persona. 
Te agradezco el comentario y el solidarizarte conmigo en este caso. Ya nos conocemos desde hace algunos años, y juntos no ha tocado vivir también hace poco la falta de seriedad de las personas en este sector. Por suerte puedo decir que tú eres una de las personas en las puedo confiar, y agradezco que hayamos finalmente podido salir del problema generado por presentarte a otro usuario de AgroFórum, el Sr. Luis Gavidia, incluso con contrato firmado de por medio. Desde aquí te pido las disculpas por haberte presentado a esta persona, aún cuando te dije que seas tú el que tome la decisión final y que te protejas por todos lados para evitar inconvenientes. 
Pasamos un mal rato ambos, pero lo bueno es que también aprendimos una lección de ello, y es que quien quiera trabajar con nosotros, tendrá que pagar por adelantado sí o sí. Nada de crédito, ni con contrato, ni con letra, ni con cheque de por medio. Ya no se puede confiar en nadie si no lo conoces, aún cuando tengan el descaro de presentarse en mi oficina con buena cara y buena actitud.  
Ya lo dije por allí, ¡se acabó la ayuda!... Ahora todo negocio que haga será con el dinero depositado en mi cuenta, y los pagos se harán cuando ambas partes hayan cumplido con su parte del trato (en caso haga de intermediario otra vez). Veo difícil que siga en el negocio de los alimentos, porque es un sector muy complicado y con gente poco seria por montones, así que ahora a meterle fuerza a la importación y distribución de equipos de medición para agricultura y demás sectores, donde nuestras empresas pueden asociarse para beneficio mutuo, y con muchos mejores resultados. 
Pienso ponerle fin a este tema de Agrícola Los Médanos S.A., porque como dije, solo vengo perdiendo tiempo, tranquilidad y dinero. Simplemente me queda aprender la lección, así no llegue a recuperar el dinero que tendré que pagar a fin de mes, y que esperaba salga del las cuentas de Agrícola Los Médanos S.A., o de los bolsillos del Sr. Eduardo Pacheco y/o el Sr. Adriel Reynoso; pero al parecer eso no va a suceder, pues el Director de la empresa dice estar con la conciencia tranquila y no deberle nada a nadie. 
Al menos reconozco la decencia del Sr. Reynoso de haber renunciado a la empresa para la que trabajaba después de este incómodo caso, pero aún está por verse, si al menos él se hará responsable junto a mí para pagar al menos el 50% de la fruta que debe el acopiador con el que nos derivaron, dado que en realidad fue él quien inició el contacto conmigo, en representación de la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos S.A., quien a su vez me presentó al Director de la empresa, el Sr. Eduardo Pacheco, quien a su vez fue quien me contactó con el impresentable acopiador de su confianza, el Sr. Juan Ramos, para transportar la fruta que cerramos de palabra y por mensajes directamente con el Sr. Pacheco. 
Espero que Adriel sepa reconocer su error, como lo voy a hacer yo a fin de este mes, y que asuma el riesgo como yo lo he hecho ante el propietario de la fruta, de no recuperar su dinero para la absurda fecha del 15 de diciembre, indicada en la letra adjuntaba por la anónima "Directiva" de la empresa Agrícola Los Médanos S.A.; porque cuando se trata de dinero, allí sí todos salen disparados. 
Estamos en contacto esta semana para ver lo de las importaciones que estamos realizando. Gracias por la confianza, gracias por tu ayuda y saludos.  :Wink:

----------

